# 2021 NFL Season



## Thomas Veil

Mod note: this thread was being moved about the same time Herdfan started a new one. They’re the same subject, though, so I’ve merged them under Herdfan’s thread title.

———

The 2020-2021 thread hasn’t even dropped off the page, but we’ve gotta start _some_time.

So let’s start with Drew Brees retiring. 









						Drew Brees Officially Retires from NFL, Kids Help with Announcement
					

The great Drew Brees says goodnight to the gridiron.




					www.tmz.com
				




I wonder if the Saints were expecting this yet.


----------



## Alli

Yes, we were all expecting it. Personally, I'd hoped for it last year, but nobody asked me. Now if they'll just settle on his replacement and work on the rest of the team. This whole salary cap situation is insane. They are all paid too much to start with.


----------



## SuperMatt

Alli said:


> Yes, we were all expecting it. Personally, I'd hoped for it last year, but nobody asked me. Now if they'll just settle on his replacement and work on the rest of the team. This whole salary cap situation is insane. They are all paid too much to start with.



Maybe the top players make too much. But most players have “careers” that last less than 5 years. And it’s all pocket change for the billionaire owners, because they get millions from local taxpayers for their stadiums. They also get stupidly rich because of the tax system in America. Mitt Romney, if corporations ARE people, then why do they pay a lower tax rate?


----------



## mac_in_tosh

I agree with Bob Costas' criticism of football. To paraphrase, it's not just that it's a violent game but the violence is celebrated.


----------



## Thomas Veil

And now on top of everything else we’ve got the DeShaun Watson situation...









						Four more sexual misconduct lawsuits against Houston Texans QB Deshaun Watson
					

Houston Texas quarterback Deshaun Watson now faces seven separate sexual misconduct and assault lawsuits.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Thomas Veil

The NFL Draft is on, and with the exception of the usual anti-Goodell brigade, the house is rocking. Everyone’s glad it’s back live.

That stage they built near the Rock Hall is awesome, too. It’s almost like a laser show with all the flashy screens and lights.


----------



## Eric

Thomas Veil said:


> The NFL Draft is on, and with the exception of the usual anti-Goodell brigade, the house is rocking. Everyone’s glad it’s back live.
> 
> That stage they built near the Rock Hall is awesome, too. It’s almost like a laser show with all the flashy screens and lights.



Not sure how I feel about Aaron Rodgers coming to the 49ers (my home team), I don't dislike him but am not thrilled either.


----------



## SuperMatt

ericgtr12 said:


> Not sure how I feel about Aaron Rodgers coming to the 49ers (my home team), I don't dislike him but am not thrilled either.



??? If he is going to SF, why did they pick a QB in the 1st round?


----------



## Alli

ericgtr12 said:


> Not sure how I feel about Aaron Rodgers coming to the 49ers (my home team), I don't dislike him but am not thrilled either.



You really think he’s going anywhere?

Unless State Farm is starting a new franchise....


----------



## Eric

SuperMatt said:


> ??? If he is going to SF, why did they pick a QB in the 1st round?



There was speculation, so they already made their pick?


----------



## SuperMatt

ericgtr12 said:


> There was speculation, so they already made their pick?



Yes they were #3 to pick, and picked a quarterback named Trey Lance.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Yeah, Rodgers is staying put for now...although he sounds very unhappy where he is.

BTW, have we ever seen five quarterbacks taken in the first 15 picks before?


----------



## Thomas Veil

It’s 11:21 EDT. 

As a Cleveland Browns fan, I’m used to watching the #1 pick and then going to bed. 

This draft is killing me


----------



## Thomas Veil

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1388247686793637888/​
I don’t know if this says more about the Oscars and competing sports than it does the draft, but they’re interesting numbers.

I think part of it is fan interest, part is the return-to-normal factor, and part is the party atmosphere.

And as this article I read pointed out, everyone starts right now with a 0-0 record and Super Bowl dreams dancing in their heads.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Only in the NFL. 

*New York Jets took Michael Carter with their first pick on Day 3. They took Michael Carter II later.*









						New York Jets took Michael Carter with their first pick on Day 3. They took Michael Carter II later.
					

The New York Jets selected two players named Michael Carter just 47 picks apart on Day 3 of the 2021 NFL draft.



					www.usatoday.com
				




https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1388564541961908225/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1388560718488907782/​


----------



## Thomas Veil

@SuperMatt, it looks like the Bills have a bit of a thorny problem.









						Bills coach fears time running short on player vaccinations
					

BUFFALO, N.Y. (AP) — Quarterback Josh Allen and Buffalo Bills players are split on whether to get vaccinated at a time coach Sean McDermott raised concerns his team could fall behind in having COVID-19 protocol restrictions loosened for the start of training camp.




					apnews.com
				




As usual, I don't know what the big freaking deal is about getting vaccinated. It's like being in the street with a car coming. You don't ask, "Do I get out of the street or do I just stand here and hope that the car will avoid me?" _You get out of the stinkin' street._

Two parts of this story that stood out in particular to me:



> Getting vaccinated has become a source of offseason debate among some of the Bills, starting with Allen. Last month, he called it “a tricky situation” in telling The Ringer podcast he was still debating whether to receive the COVID-19 vaccine by calling it a personal choice....
> 
> Receiver C ole Beasley recently posted a series of tweets questioning both vaccination and mask-wearing requirements.
> 
> Starting safety Jordan Poyer’s wife, Rachel Bush, has actively protested mask wearing and mandatory vaccination on her Twitter account. Bush is an Instagram model who has nearly 92,000 followers.



Oh, please.

It sounds like there's a fairly big resistance in the Bills players group to getting vaccinated. I don't know if this particular to just your team or if this is emblematic of a wider problem with many teams.

And then there was this.



> Earlier this month, the NFL informed teams they cannot release players simply because they are not vaccinated.



Well, okay, I can think of a couple of reasons why that may be. The agreement with the NFLPA may not allow it, however dumb that would be. Or the NFL may be afraid of a class action lawsuit. All I know is that if you're having an anti-vaxxer insurrection (if you will) among your players, that stance removes the biggest weapon you can use to deal with it.

If you as a coach (and other players as well) don't feel confident going onto the field with unvaccinated players, then I'd think there should at least be an out where you can bench those players and not pay them.

And yes, I know what that would mean to team rosters. But as you may have surmised, I'm firmly in the corner of science and safety.


----------



## SuperMatt

They don’t hire football players for their medical knowledge.

Cole Beasley had a public Twitter fight about not getting the vaccine. His tweets are the typical “shouldn’t I have a choice?” BS.

Much of Western New York is usually pretty right-wing in its politics, so these guys fit right in.

PS - FRACK Donald Trump for ruining everything good in the world, now to include my favorite team.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Hmm. Case in point:



> “I will be outside doing what I do,” he wrote in a statement posted to social media. “I’ll be out in the public. If your (sic) scared of me then steer clear, or get vaccinated. Point. Blank. Period. I may die of covid, but I’d rather die actually living.





> I’d rather take my chances with Covid and build up my immunity that way. Eat better. Drink water. Exercise and do what I think is necessary to be a healthy individual. That is MY CHOICE based on MY experiences and what I think is best. I’ll play for free this year to live life how I’ve lived it from day one. If I’m forced into retirement, so be it.”




Yeah, because it’s all about you, Beasley. What _you_ want to do, with no responsibility to anyone else. ‘Cause football’s not a team sport, right? And because everyone in society is isolated from each other, right?

I mean, by this logic you can run red lights because it’s what’s right for *you*. And if other people don’t like it they can just avoid you.

Lord, what a dick.









						‘I’d rather die actually living’: Bills’ Cole Beasley leans into anti-vaccine stance
					

The Bills wide receiver leaned into the sharp backlash from his anti-vaccine statements in a lengthy statement posted to social media




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## SuperMatt

Thomas Veil said:


> Hmm. Case in point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because it’s all about you, Beasley. What _you_ want to do, with no responsibility to anyone else. ‘Cause football’s not a team sport, right? And because everyone in society is isolated from each other, right?
> 
> I mean, by this logic you can run red lights because it’s what’s right for *you*. And if other people don’t like it they can just avoid you.
> 
> Lord, what a dick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘I’d rather die actually living’: Bills’ Cole Beasley leans into anti-vaccine stance
> 
> 
> The Bills wide receiver leaned into the sharp backlash from his anti-vaccine statements in a lengthy statement posted to social media
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com



Proof that concussions are a problem in the NFL right there. The guy isn’t thinking straight.


----------



## Herdfan

Other than @SuperMatt, I have no idea everyone's favorite team.

Mine is the Dolphins because the first year I played Midget League football was the same year (1972) the Dolphins went undefeated and won the SB.  Have pretty much had my heart broken ever since.


----------



## Alli

Herdfan said:


> Mine is the Dolphins



I used to love the Dolphins…but I gave them up when they fired Don Shula.

Living in Mobile with New Orleans only two hours away it always made sense to root for the Saints. My daughter and I have been huge Saints fans since before they won the Super Bowl.


----------



## Herdfan

Alli said:


> I used to love the Dolphins…but I gave them up when they fired Don Shula.
> 
> Living in Mobile with New Orleans only two hours away it always made sense to root for the Saints. My daughter and I have been huge Saints fans since before they won the Super Bowl.




And there is a connection there.  When Saban was coaching them, they brought in Drew Brees as a potential FA.  He failed the Dolphin's physical.  Three days later he signed with the Saints.  Wonder if that Dr. was fired because he only went to 9 Pro-Bowls and won a SB after that.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Being from northern Ohio, my team’s always been the Browns…even though they spent two decades being the NFL’s version of the Chicago Cubs.

Anyway, I’ve got lots to look forward to this year.

On the subject of other teams: as they report to training camp the DeShaun Watson and Aaron Rodgers situations are going to become very weird. Theirs are two stories with unresolved cliffhangers.


----------



## Herdfan

Thomas Veil said:


> On the subject of other teams: as they report to training camp the DeShaun Watson and Aaron Rodgers situations are going to become very weird. Theirs are two stories with unresolved cliffhangers.




And for VERY different reasons.  Can't believe that Watson has not been put on the Commissioner's Exempt List.


----------



## Herdfan

And now the Texans are willing to trade Watson.....









						Sources: Texans now willing to trade QB Watson
					

The Texans are willing to trade quarterback Deshaun Watson, sources confirmed to ESPN's Sarah Barshop. Houston has spoken with other teams but doesn't feel it has received a serious offer, sources said.




					www.espn.com
				




Sorry, that ship has sailed.  He is damaged goods.

The one thing I don't understand is how the Texans didn't know.  NFL teams spend millions of dollars on security and investigators to know everything about every player.  How he could have done this and they not know is mind boggling.  Had it been just an isolated incidence, then maybe.  But when 22/23 women come forward, how did they not know?


----------



## Thomas Veil

I’ll tell you this: it’s gonna be a team desperate for a good quarterback, desperate enough to risk the disapproval he might get from some teammates; and it’s gonna be a one-year deal, because _next_ year he might be in the slam.


----------



## Thomas Veil

And reports say that, like a good neighbor, Aaron Rodgers will be there.









						Aaron Rodgers closing in on reworked contract with Green Bay Packers as part of 2021 return
					

Aaron Rodgers skipped the offseason workout program for the first time in his career amid reports of his discontent with the Packers' front office.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## SuperMatt

Herdfan said:


> And now the Texans are willing to trade Watson.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sources: Texans now willing to trade QB Watson
> 
> 
> The Texans are willing to trade quarterback Deshaun Watson, sources confirmed to ESPN's Sarah Barshop. Houston has spoken with other teams but doesn't feel it has received a serious offer, sources said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.espn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, that ship has sailed.  He is damaged goods.
> 
> The one thing I don't understand is how the Texans didn't know.  NFL teams spend millions of dollars on security and investigators to know everything about every player.  How he could have done this and they not know is mind boggling.  Had it been just an isolated incidence, then maybe.  But when 22/23 women come forward, how did they not know?



The NFL has turned a blind eye to this stuff for many, many years...









						Ben Roethlisberger, Quarterback, Twice Accused of Sexual Assault
					

VICE is the definitive guide to enlightening information.




					www.vice.com
				




Hell, the Senate turned a blind eye to sexual misconduct for TWO sitting SCOTUS justices.

It’s not just the NFL - it’s our society.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Good lord, talk about lousy timing. The season’s about to start, and the Colts lose their quarterback.









						Colts' Wentz to have surgery, out 5-12 weeks
					

Colts QB Carson Wentz will undergo surgery on his injured left foot and is expected to miss five to 12 weeks, according to head coach Frank Reich.




					www.espn.com
				




I’m curious about that range. Five to twelve weeks seems a kind of broad estimate for recovery time.


----------



## Herdfan

Thomas Veil said:


> Five to twelve weeks seems a kind of broad estimate for recovery time.




Was talking about that at lunch.  Speculation was the recovery time will all depend on how well Sam Ehlinger is playing.  LOL.

Or perhaps they can talk Rivers out of retirement.  Wentz is made of glass.

I do already know what one of my Christmas presents is going to be.  My wife's family is from Indy, so they are all big Colt's fans.  The wife and I plan to retire to AZ, much to the chagrin of her mother.  And it just so happens the Cardinals play the Colts on Christmas Night.  So my wife is getting me some piece of Cardinals apparel to wear for the game.  Her mom will not be pleased.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Oh, Kirk.

Why you being a jerk? 









						Michigan hospital ends relationship with Kirk Cousins after anti-vaccination remarks
					

Michigan's Holland Hospital has ended its relationship with Vikings quarterback Kirk Cousins after Cousins' anti-vaccination remarks.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Herdfan

I will say it now, Watson doesn't play this season.









						FBI joins investigation into Watson allegations
					

The FBI is investigating the allegations of sexual assault against Deshaun Watson, who spoke to the bureau about allegations of extortion regarding one of the lawsuits filed against the Texans quarterback, his lawyer says.




					www.espn.com


----------



## Alli

Meanwhile in New Orleans….

The Saints will be playing to capacity crowds in the dome. However, all attendees must either have proof of vaccination or a negative Covid test within 72 hours of kickoff. No refunds for anyone who won’t play by their rules.


----------



## Thomas Veil

LOL, I thought about the above post when I saw this article:  









						These NFL And College Teams Are Requiring Proof Of Vaccination From Fans This Season — Forbes
					

Football games will mostly feature full crowds this fall, but some teams will require fans to provide proof of Covid-19 vaccination to attend.




					apple.news
				




But when you read it, it turns out it’s only two (out of 32) teams. From the headline I kind of expected more.


----------



## SuperMatt

Thomas Veil said:


> LOL, I thought about the above post when I saw this article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These NFL And College Teams Are Requiring Proof Of Vaccination From Fans This Season — Forbes
> 
> 
> Football games will mostly feature full crowds this fall, but some teams will require fans to provide proof of Covid-19 vaccination to attend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But when you read it, it turns out it’s only two (out of 32) teams. From the headline I kind of expected more.



It should be all 32 teams. We need to make it miserable for those who refuse the vaccination. Restaurants, movies, plays, flights, bars, anywhere that people enjoy going… should be accessible only to those with vaccines. We need to get as many people vaccinated as quickly as possible.


----------



## Alli

It may be easier after the vaccines get full FDA approval, hopefully on Monday, to require people be vaccinated.


----------



## SuperMatt

Alli said:


> It may be easier after the vaccines get full FDA approval, hopefully on Monday, to require people be vaccinated.



It will move up the timetable for the military. They said it will be mandatory by Sep 15 or when it gets full FDA approval, whichever comes first.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Alli said:


> It may be easier after the vaccines get full FDA approval, hopefully on Monday, to require people be vaccinated.



Maybe it’ll make it easier to _require_ it. But it won’t _convince_ any anti-vax skeptics. For them, this isn’t about FDA approval. That’s an excuse. This is simply about being contrarian, like a stubborn three year old.


----------



## Alli

Thomas Veil said:


> Maybe it’ll make it easier to _require_ it. But it won’t _convince_ any anti-vax skeptics. For them, this isn’t about FDA approval. That’s an excuse. This is simply about being contrarian, like a stubborn three year old.



At this point I don’t care if it convinces them or not. They are cutting off their noses to spite their faces. Their loss.


----------



## Herdfan

@SuperMatt 

Trubisky didn't look half bad last against the Bears.  He's no Josh Allen, but probably will be better with a coach that actually wanted him.


----------



## SuperMatt

Herdfan said:


> @SuperMatt
> 
> Trubisky didn't look half bad last against the Bears.  He's no Josh Allen, but probably will be better with a coach that actually wanted him.



It’s nice to have a competent backup on the team… Who knows, maybe he can be traded to fill a weak spot elsewhere in the roster if other teams are impressed by his resurgence!


----------



## Herdfan

Should be a good game tonight (well as good as pre-season games can be).

The Saints are trying to figure out which QB will start the season while the Jaguars are doing something similar, but the end game is already known.

As for the Saints, I know Hill is fun to watch, but I am not sure he is a full-time starting WB.  I would give the nod to Winston based mainly on experience and that he is more a prototypical NFL QB.  Hill is great as a backup because if he has to come in, or comes in for scripted plays, the defense has to adapt to a completely different style.

We all know Lawrence is going to be the starter.  The only question is when.  I think he needs at least a few games carrying a clipboard just to get a good feel for the NFL game.


----------



## SuperMatt

Marquez Callaway for the Saints looks fantastic in the Monday Night game… he was an undrafted rookie in 2020!


----------



## JohnR

Not sure if you all know who my favorite team is...but just in case, it's the best team.  

Pre Season is looking good....can't wait for regular season! Supermatt, your team will be the first casualty.


----------



## SuperMatt

JohnR said:


> Not sure if you all know who my favorite team is...but just in case, it's the best team.
> 
> Pre Season is looking good....can't wait for regular season! Supermatt, your team will be the first casualty.



My in-laws are Steelers fans, so we were kind of hoping for a playoff game between the two last year, but the Steelers didn’t make it far enough.

The Steelers need to focus on finding their new franchise QB because Big Ben has become a “game manager” at this point in his career… that‘s what my in-laws think.


----------



## JohnR

SuperMatt said:


> My in-laws are Steelers fans, so we were kind of hoping for a playoff game between the two last year, but the Steelers didn’t make it far enough.
> 
> I think the Steelers need to focus on finding their new franchise QB because Big Ben has become a “game manager” at this point in his career… that‘s what my in-laws think.



Our receivers and tight ends all developed hands of stone on the 12th game, unfortunately. It was SOOOOO painful to watch them. It was like they were Undercover Browns.

Finding a good QB can be difficult, we went through a drought for many many years, just like Cleveland did. I think Ben will do well this year. But yeah, hopefully Mason will improve, but I really hope Haskins gets his act together and shows he is capable. He has done pretty good in pre season so far.


----------



## SuperMatt

JohnR said:


> Our receivers and tight ends all developed hands of stone on the 12th game, unfortunately. It was SOOOOO painful to watch them. It was like they were Undercover Browns.
> 
> Finding a good QB can be difficult, we went through a drought for many many years, just like Cleveland did. I think Ben will do well this year. But yeah, hopefully Mason will improve, but I really hope Haskins gets his act together and shows he is capable. He has done pretty good in pre season so far.



The Bills had about a 20-year drought on a good QB… glad we have Josh Allen now!


----------



## JohnR

SuperMatt said:


> The Bills had about a 20-year drought on a good QB… glad we have Josh Allen now!



Good luck...except for Sunday, Sept. 12th at 1pm!

Looks like you all picked up our throwaway:  The Buffalo Bills added extra insurance to their roster of running backs on Monday, signing Kerrith Whyte, who’s 5-foot-10 and 204 pounds.


----------



## SuperMatt

JohnR said:


> Good luck...except for Sunday, Sept. 12th at 1pm!
> 
> Looks like you all picked up our throwaway:  The Buffalo Bills added extra insurance to their roster of running backs on Monday, signing Kerrith Whyte, who’s 5-foot-10 and 204 pounds.



I will watch for him on the final preseason game. Maybe they want to shore up their practice squad?


----------



## Alli

Herdfan said:


> Should be a good game tonight (well as good as pre-season games can be).
> 
> The Saints are trying to figure out which QB will start the season while the Jaguars are doing something similar, but the end game is already known.
> 
> As for the Saints, I know Hill is fun to watch, but I am not sure he is a full-time starting WB.  I would give the nod to Winston based mainly on experience and that he is more a prototypical NFL QB.  Hill is great as a backup because if he has to come in, or comes in for scripted plays, the defense has to adapt to a completely different style.
> 
> We all know Lawrence is going to be the starter.  The only question is when.  I think he needs at least a few games carrying a clipboard just to get a good feel for the NFL game.



Agree with everything. I was amused (although my daughter assured me it was not funny) that both teams were still trying to figure out who their number one QB would be. I almost preferred Minchew for the Jags. Hill did great working on special teams the last few years and he needs to stay there. He’s not meant to be a QB. I really believe most of this “competition” is for the hype.


----------



## Herdfan

SuperMatt said:


> Marquez Callaway for the Saints looks fantastic in the Monday Night game… he was an undrafted rookie in 2020!




He did.  Although his 2nd TD catch was a bit iffy when he landed and coming up off the ground he sort of bobbled it.  Still a great 1 hand grab with a good DB all over him.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Oy. The Ravens just lost JK Dobbins for the season. You hate seeing that in a meaningless preseason game.

(Unless you’re the Browns, Bengals or Steelers.)










						Report: Baltimore Ravens lose RB J.K. Dobbins for season because of ACL tear
					

Baltimore Ravens RB J.K. Dobbins, the second-year player out of Ohio State, suffered a season-ending knee injury during an NFL preseason game.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Herdfan

Thomas Veil said:


> Oy. The Ravens just lost JK Dobbins for the season. You hate seeing that in a meaningless preseason game.
> 
> (Unless you’re the Browns, Bengals or Steelers.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Report: Baltimore Ravens lose RB J.K. Dobbins for season because of ACL tear
> 
> 
> Baltimore Ravens RB J.K. Dobbins, the second-year player out of Ohio State, suffered a season-ending knee injury during an NFL preseason game.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com



Saw that.  Not sure why he was even playing.


----------



## Herdfan

Harbaugh tried to defend playing Dobbins:









						Ravens' Harbaugh defends use of RB Dobbins
					

Baltimore Ravens coach John Harbaugh defends playing RB J.K. Dobbins, who suffered a season-ending ACL tear, in the preseason finale against Washington on Saturday. Harbaugh noted Dobbins had only played 23 plays in three preseason games.




					www.espn.com
				





I think if I were a coach, I would only play my starters against the other teams starters.  I would not want my starters out there going against some guy who is trying to make the team by impressing the coach with a big hit.


----------



## Herdfan

Have to admit I did not see this coming.  I expected Cam to be the Week 1 starter.









						Patriots release Newton; Jones will start at QB
					

The Patriots are releasing Cam Newton, and Mac Jones will be the starting quarterback, sources told ESPN.




					www.espn.com


----------



## Thomas Veil

Yeah. In the same news feed I saw two articles. One is about Mac Jones being named the starter. A few headlines down, probably posted only an hour or two earlier, Belicheck is expressing his satisfaction with Cam Newton's progress.


----------



## SuperMatt

Thomas Veil said:


> Yeah. In the same news feed I saw two articles. One is about Mac Jones being named the starter. A few headlines down, probably posted only an hour or two earlier, Belicheck is expressing his satisfaction with Cam Newton's progress.



He must have meant his progress in packing up his things.


----------



## Herdfan

In other cut day surprises, Josh Rosen made the Falcon's 53.  He got in town about 5 minutes ago, so either he has gotten a lot better or they have absolutely no one, not even the janitor, to back up Ryan.

While I know the Cowboys are sniffing around Cam, I think he should end up with either the Texans as I don't think Watson is playing this year or Baltimore where his style is similar to Lamar Jackson's.  So far Lamar has manage to stay fairly healthy given the way he plays, but it only takes one solid hit.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Or a case of Covid. AFAIK he’s still playing it cagey about whether he got the vaccine.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Well, the Cleveland-KC game sucked. Coaching-wise, the Browns did everything right: staked an early lead, controlled the tempo of the game, made some terrific plays...

...until they literally handed the game to the Chiefs. I know it sounds like sour grapes, but you can't go up against a team like that and turn over the ball to them _twice_ deep in your own end, get a player ejected, and then on the final last gasp drive throw an interception. 

My condolences to @SuperMatt and other Bills fans, too.


----------



## SuperMatt

Thomas Veil said:


> Well, the Cleveland-KC game sucked. Coaching-wise, the Browns did everything right: staked an early lead, controlled the tempo of the game, made some terrific plays...
> 
> ...until they literally handed the game to the Chiefs. I know it sounds like sour grapes, but you can't go up against a team like that and turn over the ball to them _twice_ deep in your own end, get a player ejected, and then on the final last gasp drive throw an interception.
> 
> My condolences to @SuperMatt and other Bills fans, too.



All 4 teams mentioned here were in the playoffs last season. Early season games usually favor defenses since offenses take a few weeks to get into a good rhythm. That worked out poorly for the Bills, as Pittsburgh had the superior defense. It should have worked out well for the Browns, but the turnovers wasted that effort. The difference in the Bills game was a blocked punt TD…

It’s early, and this game was a tough one for all 4 teams. I’d expect the Browns and Bills to bounce back quickly.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Well, it could have been worse.

At FedEx Field, where the Washington Football Team plays, a pipe burst and…

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1437115299271221252/

Turned out it was _not_ sewage, just rain water. I’m told Washington played like garbage, though.

At least WFT management comped the unfortunate fans well for their trouble.









						Pipe bursts overhead at FedEx Field, soaking Washington Football Team fans
					

If the loss to the Los Angeles Chargers and Ryan Fitzpatrick's injury weren't enough disappointment for one day, some Washington Football Team fans got drenched when a pipe burst at the stadium.




					www.espn.com


----------



## Runs For Fun

Thomas Veil said:


> ...until they literally handed the game to the Chiefs.



Brown’s fan here, this is all too familiar.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Now trending the Cam Newton jokes on Twitter have me rolling.

Everyone's a better coach then Belichick when he loses, and a Riviera reunion in Washington?


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Now trending the Cam Newton jokes on Twitter have me rolling.
> 
> Everyone's a better coach then Belichick when he loses, and a Riviera reunion in Washington?




Teams head-coached by Belichick without Tom Brady as QB: 8 seasons, 1 trip to the playoffs, 1 playoff game won.


----------



## ronntaylor

I don't watch football since I root for both of the NYC Teams, the Giants and the Jets. So all NY Teams lost today: Giants, Jets and Buffalo in the NFL. And the Yankees in MLB. The Mets lost since they showed their entire ass today when they're more than likely missing the playoffs again.


----------



## Herdfan

SuperMatt said:


> All 4 teams mentioned here were in the playoffs last season. Early season games usually favor defenses since offenses take a few weeks to get into a good rhythm. That worked out poorly for the Bills, as Pittsburgh had the superior defense. It should have worked out well for the Browns, but the turnovers wasted that effort. The difference in the Bills game was a blocked punt TD…
> 
> It’s early, and this game was a tough one for all 4 teams. I’d expect the Browns and Bills to bounce back quickly.




In the Cleveland-KC game, Cleveland probably wins that game against 28-29 of the other teams.  Mahommes and Brady just have some "X" factor that allow them to stage comebacks for wins.  You can't leave time on the clock for either of them or it won't turn out well for you.


----------



## SuperMatt

Monday Night Football is a great game tonight. The Ravens and Raiders are just about to start overtime.


----------



## SuperMatt

SuperMatt said:


> Monday Night Football is a great game tonight. The Ravens and Raiders are just about to start overtime.



And OT was crazy… A very entertaining game goes the Raiders’ way.


----------



## Herdfan

SuperMatt said:


> And OT was crazy… A very entertaining game goes the Raiders’ way.




I kept wanting to go to bed, but couldn't make myself turn the TV off.  

I did take me a couple of rewinds to see exactly how that interception ended up over where it did.  Right off the faskmask and up in the air.


----------



## ronntaylor

That Raider-Raven game was insane. I didn't watch but read the recap with a couple clips. My cousin must be thrilled as a long-time Raiders fan that is planning to visit for a home game later this season.


----------



## Joe

I’m trying to forget the Packers game. What game? Lol


----------



## SuperMatt

JagRunner said:


> I’m trying to forget the Packers game. What game? Lol



The Packers forgot there *was* a game….


----------



## Alli

SuperMatt said:


> The Packers forgot there *was* a game….



It’s the Winston Whammy.


----------



## Herdfan

Alli said:


> It’s the Winston Whammy.




He just needed a coach that could adapt the offense to him.  He got one and they should be really good this year.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Not impressed with this week's CBS broadcast of Browns-Texans.

First, Tyrod Taylor scores a touchdown, and the announcers said--_twice_--that they were waiting for an official to _call_ it a touchdown...this despite the fact that there was a goal line judge standing _right there_ who threw his hands up in the air.

Then in the middle of play they cut to a satellite feed of color bars. _Then_ they came back to the wrong game (Raiders vs. Steelers).

I should mention parenthetically that last week on the 4:25 game I saw something I hadn't before. Several times they had one camera following the quarterbacks into the huddle using an extremely narrow depth of field, so that the rest of the players and the stadium behind them looked out of focus. It was very artsy-craftsy, totally unnecessary, but interesting to watch.

Now if Cleveland can just start impressing me with their vaunted improved defense.


----------



## SuperMatt

Thomas Veil said:


> Not impressed with this week's CBS broadcast of Browns-Texans.
> 
> First, Tyrod Taylor scores a touchdown, and the announcers said--_twice_--that they were waiting for an official to _call_ it a touchdown...this despite the fact that there was a goal line judge standing _right there_ who threw his hands up in the air.
> 
> Then in the middle of play they cut to a satellite feed of color bars. _Then_ they came back to the wrong game (Raiders vs. Steelers).
> 
> I should mention parenthetically that last week on the 4:25 game I saw something I hadn't before. Several times they had one camera following the quarterbacks into the huddle using an extremely narrow depth of field, so that the rest of the players and the stadium behind them looked out of focus. It was very artsy-craftsy, totally unnecessary, but interesting to watch.
> 
> Now if Cleveland can just start impressing me with their vaunted improved defense.



The Bills have played much better today than they did last week. The offense still doesn’t look as sharp as they did last season, but they’re up 21-0. The defense seems to be much improved compared to last season.

As for the analysis, Matt Millen has made some terrible observations when it comes to anything other than offensive line play.


----------



## Thomas Veil

As I recall, Matt Millen made some terrible observations when he was trying to run the Detroit Lions.  

Meanwhile, Tyrod Taylor is hurt, and I think they're trying not to bring in Deshaun Watson. That leaves them with Davis Mills and Jeff Driskel to quarterback, and they'd have to promote Driskel off the practice squad. A lot of Texans players went down during the game. Not all will be serious injuries, of course, but two weeks in and things just keep going from bad to worse.


----------



## Herdfan

Thomas Veil said:


> Meanwhile, Tyrod Taylor is hurt, and I think they're trying not to bring in Deshaun Watson.




Cam Newton is out there.  Similar style to both of them, just a bit older.


----------



## SuperMatt

Herdfan said:


> He just needed a coach that could adapt the offense to him.  He got one and they should be really good this year.



Back to the same old Winston today. One game he will look like a hall-of-famer, the next he looks like a 3rd-stringer.


----------



## Herdfan

SuperMatt said:


> Back to the same old Winston today. One game he will look like a hall-of-famer, the next he looks like a 3rd-stringer.




Speaking of coaching, where did Darnold come from.  He was a trainwreck with the Jets and is now 2-0 with the Panthers.  Maybe it was the Jets who were the trainwreck.


----------



## SuperMatt

Lamar Jackson with an atrocious start…

A receiver is wide open for a TD and he misses him badly, then on the next play he throws an interception returned for a TD by the Chiefs. Talk about snatching defeat from the jaws of victory…


----------



## Yoused

Herdfan said:


> Maybe it was the Jets who were the trainwreck.



"were" ?


----------



## Alli

SuperMatt said:


> Back to the same old Winston today. One game he will look like a hall-of-famer, the next he looks like a 3rd-stringer.



I’m giving him this one. Hard to work properly when you’re down eight coaches and half the defense. I don’t think anyone’s head was in the game today. Very disappointing.


----------



## SuperMatt

It looked like KC had the game. Down by only 1, they were in FG range... just run out the clock and kick a FG. But then they fumbled… And the Ravens win by 1 point.. 36-35. What a game!


----------



## Herdfan

SuperMatt said:


> Lamar Jackson with an atrocious start…



He recovered.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Wow, what a wild game for Browns fans.

Odell Beckham was finally back
One chain gang member got run over by Kareem Hunt and could be seen sporting a bandage over a facial bruise
Another chain gang member was knocked to the ground and remained prone for a while before standing and being taken off the field for examination
Myles Garrett got a team record for sacks
Justin Fields of the Bears was constantly being mauled by the Browns defense.
Honest to god, I like Justin Fields and I think he's going to be a good quarterback. He's got good moves and he can run when he needs to. But his introduction to the NFL was not exactly salutary. The Browns D was all over him, to the point where you wanted to tell him and Myles Garrett to get a room.

I see Buffalo stomped over Washington, too.

And who expected to see Kansas City go 1-2 at this point in the season? And wait, Cincy beat Pittsburgh??


----------



## SuperMatt

And we have a new NFL record for the longest field goal - Justin Tucker wins the game for the Ravens with a 66-yarder that bounced on, and then over the crossbar!


----------



## Yoused

Thomas Veil said:


> Wow, what a wild game for Browns fans.




Well, when you hold the other team to net 1 yds passing and 46 rushing, either your defense is brutal or the other team's offense sucks grizballs.


----------



## Alli

Any given Sunday.


----------



## SuperMatt

I am watching the Packers vs the 49ers. Jimmy Garoppolo (49ers QB) looks like it’s his first NFL game today. Throwing to the most-covered receiver, overthrowing open guys, giving the ball away on a spastic fumble, etc. I don’t watch a lot of 49ers games. Is he usually this bad?


----------



## Yoused

SuperMatt said:


> Jimmy Garoppolo (49ers QB) looks like it’s his first NFL game today.



But at least he stands during the drinking song.


----------



## SuperMatt

SuperMatt said:


> I am watching the Packers vs the 49ers. Jimmy Garoppolo (49ers QB) looks like it’s his first NFL game today. Throwing to the most-covered receiver, overthrowing open guys, giving the ball away on a spastic fumble, etc. I don’t watch a lot of 49ers games. Is he usually this bad?



Well… he turned that around pretty quickly! SF takes the lead with under a minute left.


----------



## SuperMatt

And then Aaron Rodgers shows why he is the best. He gets down into field goal range in 30 seconds…. Packers win!


----------



## ronntaylor

The two NYC-based teams apparently aren't aware that the new season has started. 0-6 and it's not looking good going into Week 4. If I were a betting man, I'd bet against both of them heavily for this coming Sunday


----------



## Thomas Veil

It does boggle the mind. The NFL has structure and contingency plans for everything from the draft to Covid, but the one thing it can't do much about is bad sports team management in the largest market in the United States.


----------



## SuperMatt

The Eagles’ young quarterback Jalen Hurts looks confused out there against the Cowboys.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Are you ready for some football Eli Manning to flick you off?









						Eli Manning double bird: Super Bowl MVP gives middle fingers during MNF broadcast - Sports Illustrated
					

You can't do that on TV, Eli.




					www.si.com
				




I love his explanation, basically something on the order of, "They can blur that out, can't they?"

No, you huge doofus. It's a live broadcast--you can't just immediately pixelate something. It doesn't work that way.


----------



## SuperMatt

Thomas Veil said:


> Are you ready for some football Eli Manning to flick you off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eli Manning double bird: Super Bowl MVP gives middle fingers during MNF broadcast - Sports Illustrated
> 
> 
> You can't do that on TV, Eli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.si.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love his explanation, basically something on the order of, "They can blur that out, can't they?"
> 
> No, you huge doofus. It's a live broadcast--you can't just immediately pixelate something. It doesn't work that way.



I enjoy watching the NFL but I cannot stand the buffoonery. The 1-hour pregame shows are unwatchable; former players and coaches acting like idiots and mugging for the camera? No thanks, I will turn the TV on right as the game starts.


----------



## Yoused

Anybody know


Spoiler: how long a football game is?



About 11 minutes. If you count the time between the whistle and the snap, there is, on average, 49 minutes of clock time where nothing is happening (I.e., no playing action).

Kinda spoils the game for me. Well, that and the head injury thing.


----------



## Herdfan

SuperMatt said:


> The 1-hour pregame shows are unwatchable; former players and coaches acting like idiots and mugging for the camera?




Have you watched Ted Lasso?  If not, Roy going off on pundits was awesome.


----------



## DT

JFC, hahaha, Jax goes 0-4, that's 19 consecutive losses, and Thursday night, they had a 14-0 lead on Cinci, they aren't able to score from the one and take it into the half 3 TDs up, then their defense collapses, the Bengals run up 24 points, and even with another score, they lose 21-24.


----------



## SuperMatt

DT said:


> JFC, hahaha, Jax goes 0-4, that's 19 consecutive losses, and Thursday night, they had a 14-0 lead on Cinci, they aren't able to score from the one and take it into the half 3 TDs up, then their defense collapses, the Bengals run up 24 points, and even with another score, they lose 21-24.



Bortles!!!!


----------



## DT

My former shitty sales turd, who's an anti-vaxxer / anti-masker / trump-fuckwit, will be saying how great they look since, he's also a Jags apologist.


----------



## SuperMatt

DT said:


> My former shitty sales turd, who's an anti-vaxxer / anti-masker / trump-fuckwit, will be saying how great they look since, he's also a Jags apologist.



Ah, Florida… the fact that the reigning Super Bowl Champs and the worst team in the league are both in Florida somehow seems appropriate.


----------



## Thomas Veil

DT said:


> JFC, hahaha, Jax goes 0-4, that's 19 consecutive losses, and Thursday night, they had a 14-0 lead on Cinci, they aren't able to score from the one and take it into the half 3 TDs up, then their defense collapses, the Bengals run up 24 points, and even with another score, they lose 21-24.



Nothing against the Jags, but it's so nice watching this happen to someone else for a change.


----------



## Alli

Thomas Veil said:


> Nothing against the Jags, but it's so nice watching this happen to someone else for a change.



You say that like you’re a Giants fan.


----------



## Thomas Veil

As I write this, the Monday night Raiders-Chargers game is being delayed because of lightning.

In a domed stadium.


----------



## Yoused

Thomas Veil said:


> As I write this, the Monday night Raiders-Chargers game is being delayed because of lightning.
> 
> In a domed stadium.



It is not a "domed" stadium. It is a roofed stadium, but it is no more domed than that thing in Minneapolis. In fact, that stadium is the ugliest look I have seen. It looks like a mistake. Like, _I did not realize how hot it gets here, and after I put the roof on, the damn thing melted like a piece of mozarella_.

But, it is not fully enclosed, so a lightning strike could get inside.


----------



## Thomas Veil

They did mention that, eventually…something about there being openings at the uppermost levels. Because you couldn’t see anything like that from the playing field, and because they asked fans to remain in their seats, I’m guessing it’s the outer concourse that’s exposed to the elements.

Still it was mildly amusing to see that the players were sent to the locker rooms. It was later speculated it was so they can take off their pads, rather than lug them around for an hour while they waited for the all-clear.


----------



## Yoused

A faraday cage has to be complete. Your car will offer significant protection from a lightning strike, but if you have the windows open, that protection is much less. From the images I saw, the upper decks of the stadium have large gaps under the roof that could be problematic.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Any opinions on Urban Meyer's lap dance incident? 

I know it's reckless and disrespectful to his wife, but I see some people talking about how he should be fired. IMO this does not rise to that level. This is something to be addressed with his family and _maybe_ with the Jaguars front office. But he is a grown man free to make his own choices. Right now as long as he's not showing up late for games because he's hanging out in a strip club, it's a matter between him and his wife.

Besides, the way his team is playing, he's gonna be fired soon enough anyway.


----------



## SuperMatt

Thomas Veil said:


> Any opinions on Urban Meyer's lap dance incident?
> 
> I know it's reckless and disrespectful to his wife, but I see some people talking about how he should be fired. IMO this does not rise to that level. This is something to be addressed with his family and _maybe_ with the Jaguars front office. But he is a grown man free to make his own choices. Right now as long as he's not showing up late for games because he's hanging out in a strip club, it's a matter between him and his wife.
> 
> Besides, the way his team is playing, he's gonna be fired soon enough anyway.



Let’s not forget his history…









						As society has evolved, Urban Meyer hasn't
					

If this is it for Urban Meyer at Ohio State, his downfall will be traced back to his time at Florida, when a different set of rules applied to title-winning coaches.




					www.espn.com
				






> During Meyer's six-year tenure at Florida, some 31 players were arrested, with at least 10 accused of crimes ranging from misdemeanor battery to felony domestic assault to felony theft to domestic battery. Punishment varied depending on the player, but let's just say it was uneven at best. In perhaps the best example that illustrates that, star running back Chris Rainey was suspended only four games in 2010 after he was charged with aggravated stalking for allegedly texting his girlfriend, "Time to die, b----."




This last episode makes it seem that he hasn‘t changed at all. It is a minor thing, but it very well could be the straw that breaks the camel’s back. Honestly, he should not be working as a coach anywhere based on his past record related to sexual (and other) misconduct among his players.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Ah. I only knew him from his tenure at Ohio State on. That does put a different spin on things.


----------



## SuperMatt

Thomas Veil said:


> Ah. I only knew him from his tenure at Ohio State on. That does put a different spin on things.



Ohio State? Didn’t they suspend him for ignoring reports of sexual misconduct among his coaches? And then he quit… which was probably under pressure from the school…?


----------



## Thomas Veil

He was suspended three games, as I recall, for not reporting abuse allegations against an assistant.

One of the reasons he has given (more than once) for leaving a football program has been medical advice. He has a brain cyst and was told to take it easy. But then he goes right back and joins another program.


----------



## SuperMatt

Thomas Veil said:


> He was suspended three games, as I recall, for not reporting abuse allegations against an assistant.
> 
> One of the reasons he has given (more than once) for leaving a football program has been medical advice. He has a brain cyst and was told to take it easy. But then he goes right back and joins another program.



People value a winning college sports team more than they value the dignity and safety of women. He keeps getting hired regardless of his past.


----------



## Alli

SuperMatt said:


> Ohio State? Didn’t they suspend him for ignoring reports of sexual misconduct among his coaches? And then he quit… which was probably under pressure from the school…?



You sure you’re not thinking of Jim Jordan?


----------



## Herdfan

Thomas Veil said:


> Any opinions on Urban Meyer's lap dance incident?
> 
> I know it's reckless and disrespectful to his wife, but I see some people talking about how he should be fired. *IMO this does not rise to that level. *This is something to be addressed with his family and _maybe_ with the Jaguars front office. But he is a grown man free to make his own choices. Right now as long as he's not showing up late for games because he's hanging out in a strip club, it's a matter between him and his wife.
> 
> Besides, the way his team is playing, he's gonna be fired soon enough anyway.




I agree the incident in itself does not rise to the level of him being fired.  However, the fact that he decided to not travel back to Jacksonville with the team after a 4th straight loss speaks volumes about his dedication in a sport where coaches are known to basically move into team facilities during the season to keep preparing for the next game.  It was not a good look and I think that is why the team has lost respect for him.

And yes, he has outkicked his coverage and probably won't last past 0-6.  I say 0-6 because the Jags have a Bye in Week 7 and that seems to be a time when teams make in-season changes.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Well this sucks!









						Report: Browns' Baker Mayfield Has Partially Torn Labrum; Injury Doesn't Need Surgery
					

The Cleveland Browns might be without the leader of their offense going forward.  Quarterback Baker Mayfield suffered <b>INJURY</b> on <b>Xday</b>,...




					bleacherreport.com


----------



## Yoused

I am having a bit of key lime pie. Anyone up for a slice?


----------



## Alli

Yoused said:


> I am having a bit of key lime pie. Anyone up for a slice?



Yes, please!


----------



## Herdfan

Thomas Veil said:


> Well this sucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Report: Browns' Baker Mayfield Has Partially Torn Labrum; Injury Doesn't Need Surgery
> 
> 
> The Cleveland Browns might be without the leader of their offense going forward.  Quarterback Baker Mayfield suffered <b>INJURY</b> on <b>Xday</b>,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bleacherreport.com




They were debating this on one of the sports shows: Should QB's or punters get involved in making tackles?  I say yes, but be smart about it, ie don't take on a LB with your shoulder.

Some good games on tap today.


----------



## Joe

Go Pack Go!


----------



## SuperMatt

Buffalo leading the Chiefs 24-13 at halftime… then a very long rain/lightning delay. I will definitely be staying up past my bedtime to watch the 2nd half…


----------



## SuperMatt

SuperMatt said:


> Buffalo leading the Chiefs 24-13 at halftime… then a very long rain/lightning delay. I will definitely be staying up past my bedtime to watch the 2nd half…



And the Bills win! The refs gave the Chiefs too many 2nd chances, but the Bills persevered. By the way, why does Chris Collinsworth play sides as an announcer? He was cheering on the Chiefs the whole game, and was silent when the Bills iced the game with a touchdown. Usually announcers are excited when there is a TD regardless of which team scored it, but he was just plain silent.


----------



## Thomas Veil

The Bills and the Chargers are definitely the class of the AFC right now. The latter beat the Browns in an exciting 47-42 offensive slugfest which was marred by a blatant pass interference situation on LA that was totally missed by the refs. That wasn’t the reason we lost, however. We just allowed too many first downs.


----------



## Herdfan

Thomas Veil said:


> The Bills and the Chargers are definitely the class of the AFC right now. The latter beat the Browns in an exciting 47-42 offensive slugfest which was marred by a blatant pass interference situation on LA that was totally missed by the refs. That wasn’t the reason we lost, however. We just allowed too many first downs.




Yeah that one was right up there with the missed call on the Rams in the NFC Championship.  Need a way to get these into replay.


----------



## Thomas Veil

OMG. The Monday night game is crazy. Lamar Jackson coughed up the ball a couple of times when he was in scoring position, and a game the Colts could’ve outright won is in overtime now because their kicker, Blankenship, keeps missing extra points.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Jon Gruden.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Jon Gruden.



Sadly, I think his views are quite common among NFL coaches/executives. Most of them are smart enough to keep it out of official emails though. Or maybe they just haven’t audited those emails; the Washington Football Team is the only one they audited... perhaps all NFL team emails are full of stuff like this.


----------



## Herdfan

SuperMatt said:


> Sadly, I think his views are quite common among NFL coaches/executives. Most of them are smart enough to keep it out of *official emails *though. Or maybe they just haven’t audited those emails; the Washington Football Team is the only one they audited... perhaps all NFL team emails are full of stuff like this.




Were they official team emails?  Listening to Undisputed this morning Skip and Shannon made it sound like this was an email chain going back when Gruden was with Tampa Bay and continued through 2018 long after he was gone from there.  Also some other non-football execs were in the chain including Hooter's CEO, the President of the Outback Bowl and one other person who I can't remember.

I for one do not understand using a company email address for personal business.  I have never done it, yet I have friends who get new jobs and the first thing they do is send out their new email address.  Get a free one and stop the never ending changes.


----------



## SuperMatt

Herdfan said:


> Were they official team emails?



For once, read the f-ing article. He sent emails to the *President* of the Washington Football Team.... So yeah, if the team gets investigated, anybody who emailed the *President* is gonna get their emails exposed. Gruden seemed to think there was impunity on this behavior to the point of emailing an NFL team president this kind of stuff.


----------



## Herdfan

SuperMatt said:


> For once, read the f-ing article. He sent emails to the *President* of the Washington Football Team.... So yeah, if the team gets investigated, anybody who emailed the *President* is gonna get their emails exposed. Gruden seemed to think there was impunity on this behavior to the point of emailing an NFL team president this kind of stuff.



First, what f-ing article.  I don't see one linked.

The way I read your comment was that GRUDEN was using an official team email.


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> Sadly, I think his views are quite common among NFL coaches/executives. Most of them are smart enough to keep it out of official emails though. Or maybe they just haven’t audited those emails; the Washington Football Team is the only one they audited... perhaps all NFL team emails are full of stuff like this.



That's been a common point going around.  Since this was about Washington, but somehow Dan Snyder isn't facing consequences as well.



> Gruden Faces Consequences, as Snyder Mostly Skates
> 
> 
> The Raiders’ coach has paid a steeper price for his abhorrent emails than the team originally being investigated. It’s clear the NFL is protecting one of its own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.si.com



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1447993623669313538/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> That's been a common point going around.  Since this was about Washington, but somehow Dan Snyder isn't facing consequences as well.
> 
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1447993623669313538/



I agree with this. Robert Kraft was protected from multiple cheating scandals (let off with tiny fines compared to how much $$$ he makes) as well as sex trafficking in Florida. The NFL owners will always find as many scapegoats as possible to protect each other. Remember, it’s 100% an owners’ league. Even the commissioner is serving at their pleasure.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> That's been a common point going around.  Since this was about Washington, but somehow Dan Snyder isn't facing consequences as well.
> 
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1447993623669313538/



The cover-up is now OFFICIAL.



			https://wapo.st/3DG25Zn
		




> The NFL does not plan to reopen its investigation into the Washington Football Team and does not intend to publicly release any written materials related to the investigation conducted by attorney Beth Wilkinson, a person familiar with the situation said Tuesday, despite calls for more transparency.
> 
> The league remained unwavering in those stances on Tuesday even as the NFL Players Association and others connected to the investigation sought access to more information about a trove of emails obtained by Wilkinson during her probe of the Washington team’s workplace.



Somebody seriously needs to leak that stuff. Time to expose these people. The WFT findings we’ve seen so far are just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Herdfan




----------



## Herdfan

NFLPA to petition NFL to release all WFT emails
					

The NFLPA plans to request that the NFL release the remainder of the 650,000 emails from its investigation into the workplace culture of the Washington Football Team.




					www.espn.com


----------



## Herdfan

SuperMatt said:


> For once, read the f-ing article.




Still waiting for you to explain which f-ing article.  I went and looked back since this story broke and in this thread there have been no linked articles.

So ...................?????????


What are the thoughts on why this was leaked?  Was it to punish the NFL for having these email and not doing anything about it and Gruden was just the casualty, or was Gruden targeted specifically?  Or a combination of both?


----------



## SuperMatt

Herdfan said:


> Still waiting for you to explain which f-ing article.  I went and looked back since this story broke and in this thread there have been no linked articles.



Keep waiting. I’m not going to link to the top story on every sports website in the country while you feign ignorance.


----------



## Herdfan

SuperMatt said:


> Keep waiting. I’m not going to link to the top story on every sports website in the country while you feign ignorance.




I would have understood your rudeness had you linked a story in this thread.  But you didn't.  You just assumed I had read the same article from the same source you did.  I learned most of what I know about this from listening to either ESPN or FoxSports radio.

You want ME to provide sources for everything, yet you don't want to do the same.   Hmmm.......


----------



## Alli

Herdfan said:


> I would have understood your rudeness had you linked a story in this thread.  But you didn't.  You just assumed I had read the same article from the same source you did.  I learned most of what I know about this from listening to either ESPN or FoxSports radio.
> 
> You want ME to provide sources for everything, yet you don't want to do the same.   Hmmm.......



I gotta agree with you here.


----------



## SuperMatt

Herdfan said:


> I would have understood your rudeness had you linked a story in this thread.  But you didn't.  You just assumed I had read the same article from the same source you did.  I learned most of what I know about this from listening to either ESPN or FoxSports radio.
> 
> You want ME to provide sources for everything, yet you don't want to do the same.   Hmmm.......



ESPN.COM

Happy?


----------



## Herdfan

SuperMatt said:


> ESPN.COM
> 
> Happy?




Happi"ER".

I still have to go find which story they had as a headline at the moment you opened the page.

But Thank You!


----------



## SuperMatt

Herdfan said:


> Happi"ER".
> 
> I still have to go find which story they had as a headline at the moment you opened the page.
> 
> But Thank You!



There are plenty of stories there, but here is a new one I saw today… I have a feeling there will be new developments every day.









						Gruden, Already Out of a Job, Is Losing Relationships Too
					

The Tampa Bay Buccaneers, whom he coached to a Super Bowl win, have removed him from their Ring of Honor, and a shoe company and a popular video game no longer want his endorsement.




					www.nytimes.com
				




I removed the paywall on the above.

I am certain the NFL will try to hide the documents, since Gruden was emailing back and forth with others regularly. It’s not all him, and I am certain owners who refused to hire black coaches sent racist emails that are in this trove. There’s probably stuff in there that exposes them on blacklisting Kaepernick too if I had to guess.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1448332957366644736/


----------



## Thomas Veil

LMFAO

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1448701137700462592/

Brilliant!


----------



## Herdfan

Thomas Veil said:


> LMFAO
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1448701137700462592/
> 
> Brilliant!




The skeleton needs to be swinging a helmet at Mason Rudolph's headstone.


----------



## SuperMatt

Cross-post from TF Guy thread regarding more revelations from the Washington Football Team investigation.









						TF Guy!  You know what it means
					

Because Arizona politics is a contact sport of stupid people.  State senator Wendy Rogers decided to complain about the news D.C. comics has a story line where Superman's son is bisexual. Her response is hilarious.   Who the fuck is Louis Lane?   Also, she thinks that Thooperman is funny because...




					talkedabout.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1449104355873857541/


----------



## Herdfan

Cardinal's coach Kingsbury is out with COVID for the Brown's game.

Hope they have good assistants otherwise the last of the unbeatens will be going down.  And the '72 Dolphins popping the corks.


----------



## Thomas Veil

If it's any consolation, as a Browns fan I'm not that confident. Nick Chubb is out, Myles Garrett, Jadeveon Clowney, Jedrick Wills and a bunch of others are questionable or out, and even though Jarvis Landry is cleared to return they are resting him because there's also a game on Thursday.

The bye week can't come soon enough, but it's still five weeks away.


----------



## Alli

Thomas Veil said:


> The bye week can't come soon enough, but it's still five weeks away.



There are advantages to having an early bye week. Other than my being able to make plans to go out on a Sunday, that is.


----------



## Herdfan

Thomas Veil said:


> If it's any consolation, as a Browns fan I'm not that confident. Nick Chubb is out, Myles Garrett, Jadeveon Clowney, Jedrick Wills and a bunch of others are questionable or out, and even though Jarvis Landry is cleared to return they are resting him because there's also a game on Thursday.
> 
> The bye week can't come soon enough, but it's still five weeks away.




Sorry.  Good friend is at the game.  I'm afraid to text him.  His grandparents are from Cleveland and he is a huge Browns and Indians fan.


----------



## Herdfan

Seahawks defensive end Darrell Taylor has movement in his extremities and will fly back with the team.

This is good news.  If anyone saw the play, it was hard to tell what happened, but almost like his helmet got caught between two other players and then his body was twisted.  It wasn't your normal head injury type play where there is hard contact.  But then again Mike Utley's injury didn't look like much either.

Just good news for Taylor and his family.


----------



## SuperMatt

Let’s go Buffalo! Beat the Titans tonight…


----------



## Thomas Veil

Herdfan said:


> Seahawks defensive end Darrell Taylor has movement in his extremities and will fly back with the team.
> 
> This is good news.  If anyone saw the play, it was hard to tell what happened, but almost like his helmet got caught between two other players and then his body was twisted.  It wasn't your normal head injury type play where there is hard contact.  But then again Mike Utley's injury didn't look like much either.
> 
> Just good news for Taylor and his family.




The Titans’ Taylor Lewan fell backward onto another player and left tonight’s game on a backboard, though he was able to give a thumbs up. Sending him good thoughts.


----------



## Thomas Veil

NFL coaches may want to rethink this trendy thing of going for it on fourth-and-short all the time. The Browns left at least twelve points on the field trying it the last two games, and it sure didn’t work for the Bills last night.


----------



## Herdfan

Thomas Veil said:


> NFL coaches may want to rethink this trendy thing of going for it on fourth-and-short all the time. The Browns left at least twelve points on the field trying it the last two games, and it sure didn’t work for the Bills last night.



It is becoming more like baseball in that it is being run by statisticians.  But there is also an old baseball adage, play for a Tie at Home, but a Win on the Road.  The bills were on the road, so they played for the win.  I figure he makes it if he doesn't slip, but he did.   Enjoyable game to watch.


----------



## Thomas Veil

I just realized. Last year at this time, because of games being postponed by the pandemic, we had _Monday Night Football_, _Tuesday Night Football_, _Wednesday Night Football_ and _Thursday Night Football_.

Good times...


----------



## Herdfan

Wow.  This could certainly hurt the Cardinals chances this season.









						Cards' Watt likely done for season, sources say
					

Star defensive end J.J. Watt, in his first year with the first-place Cardinals, injured his shoulder in the second quarter Sunday vs. Houston and is now likely headed for season-ending surgery, sources told ESPN on Wednesday.




					www.espn.com


----------



## Joe

Watt is always injured.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Is it just me or do there seem to be more injuries than usual this year?


----------



## SuperMatt

Crazy finish to the Arizona/Green Bay game! AJ Green runs a route in the end zone but inexplicably never looks back to see the ball is thrown to him, so the defender easily intercepts it.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1453928073519316996/


----------



## Joe

Go Pack Go!


----------



## Joe

SuperMatt said:


> Crazy finish to the Arizona/Green Bay game! AJ Green runs a route in the end zone but inexplicably never looks back to see the ball is thrown to him, so the defender easily intercepts it.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1453928073519316996/




I thought my Packers were gonna lose up until that point lol


----------



## Thomas Veil

And the last unbeaten team goes down…

Pittsburgh and Kansas City at the bottom of their divisions…

This is turning into quite an interesting season.


----------



## Alli

Thomas Veil said:


> This is turning into quite an interesting season.



Every season is interesting.


----------



## SuperMatt

Thomas Veil said:


> And the last unbeaten team goes down…
> 
> Pittsburgh and Kansas City at the bottom of their divisions…
> 
> This is turning into quite an interesting season.



I expected it from Pittsburgh; I am quite surprised about KC.


----------



## Thomas Veil

_Last_ year I wouldn’t have expected Pittsburgh to be in such sad shape. Roethlisberger’s athletic skills didn’t decline slowly—it’s more like someone flipped a switch and bam, he was done.


----------



## Herdfan

JagRunner said:


> I thought my Packers were gonna lose up until that point lol




They were.  Best case for them was OT.  I watched it live and couldn't believe what I saw.


----------



## Herdfan

Thomas Veil said:


> _Last_ year I wouldn’t have expected Pittsburgh to be in such sad shape. Roethlisberger’s athletic skills didn’t decline slowly—it’s more like someone flipped a switch and bam, he was done.




He has taken a LOT of hits over the years.  Has to take a toll.  Plus he's old.  Not Brady old, but still old for the NFL.


----------



## Alli

7 minutes in, we lost our QB. The usual backup QB is still out due to concussion protocol. In steps a guy whose name I’d never heard. And thanks to Turnover Tom, the Saints still managed to beat Tampa Bay. A very satisfying game.


----------



## Herdfan

Alli said:


> 7 minutes in, we lost our QB. The usual backup QB is still out due to concussion protocol. In steps a guy whose name I’d never heard. And thanks to Turnover Tom, the Saints still managed to beat Tampa Bay. A very satisfying game.




We were traveling back from the M-I-L's house and stopped for dinner and this game was on in the bar.  The wife had been keeping me up on scores as we drove, but I didn't know that Bridgewater had been injured.  So when I saw Siemian I had to look it up.  I didn't realize he was with NO.  Last I knew he was sucking for the Bronco's until he lost his job to Drew Lock.

But apparently he played well enough to get them the win.  And while I like Hill, he isn't a full-time NFL starting QB.  He is great for confusing the defense and some gadget plays, but that is about it.


----------



## SuperMatt

Alli said:


> 7 minutes in, we lost our QB. The usual backup QB is still out due to concussion protocol. In steps a guy whose name I’d never heard. And thanks to Turnover Tom, the Saints still managed to beat Tampa Bay. A very satisfying game.



I *was* playing fantasy football this season. 

My starting QB was Russell Wilson.. oops. 
Backup QB was Jameis Winston... oops.
Both QBs got hurt early in a game, leading to losses both weeks.

Tight End was George Kittle... oops.

Now, my starting RB... you guessed it: Derrick Henry.... oops.

I will consider my fantasy football dues this year to be a donation to the winner.


----------



## Alli

Herdfan said:


> We were traveling back from the M-I-L's house and stopped for dinner and this game was on in the bar. The wife had been keeping me up on scores as we drove, but I didn't know that Bridgewater had been injured. So when I saw Siemian I had to look it up. I didn't realize he was with NO. Last I knew he was sucking for the Bronco's until he lost his job to Drew Lock.



Winston. Bridgewater left the Saints two years ago.


SuperMatt said:


> I *was* playing fantasy football this season.



I guess you’re finished now, eh?


----------



## SuperMatt

Alli said:


> Winston. Bridgewater left the Saints two years ago.
> 
> I guess you’re finished now, eh?



I have just as much chance as the Detroit Lions do of making the playoffs now... even though my record’s substantially better.


----------



## Yoused

I have become disenchanted with the extreme stodginess of the NFL and generally prefer college because weird shut happens in college games. But, yesterday I happened to watch the local team beat up on a sad excuse for a team, and there was a funny play I have never seen before. The other team managed to avoid getting blanked in the very late minutes of the 4th, so, as you might expect, they lined up for and onside kick, because when you are down 17 with under 2 to go, you have to pretend that you are not dead yet.

Of course the kicker just barely got the ball off the tee, and one of our guys scooped it up and carried it in. I mean, that has really got to hurt.


----------



## Herdfan

Alli said:


> Winston. Bridgewater left the Saints two years ago.
> 
> I guess you’re finished now, eh?



Yes, major brainfart there.   

But sad news for your team, Winston has a torn ACL. 

Edit: And MCL.  I know players can rehab in 9 months from one, but from both, I just don't know.  Best prepare not to have him back for '22.


----------



## Herdfan

And another avoidable tragedy from the NFL:









						WR Ruggs faces 2 felony charges in fatal crash
					

Raiders receiver Henry Ruggs III faces felony charges of DUI resulting in death and reckless driving after he was involved in a two-vehicle accident that left a woman dead early Tuesday morning.




					www.espn.com
				




When I heard they were going to relocate the Raiders to LV, my first thought wasn't about gambling and fixing games, it was that you shouldn't turn young, newly-rich, A-type men loose in that environment.  And this is the result.


----------



## Herdfan

Herdfan said:


> And another avoidable tragedy from the NFL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WR Ruggs faces 2 felony charges in fatal crash
> 
> 
> Raiders receiver Henry Ruggs III faces felony charges of DUI resulting in death and reckless driving after he was involved in a two-vehicle accident that left a woman dead early Tuesday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.espn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I heard they were going to relocate the Raiders to LV, my first thought wasn't about gambling and fixing games, it was that you shouldn't turn young, newly-rich, A-type men loose in that environment.  And this is the result.




He has been released by the Raiders. 

In other news, Aaron Rodgers has tested positive for COVID and will not play Sunday against the Chiefs.

So will we see Jordan Love or someone else?  Not sure it will matter as the Chiefs barely beat the Giants.


----------



## Alli

Herdfan said:


> In other news, Aaron Rodgers has tested positive for COVID and will not play Sunday against the Chiefs.



That could still be a good game. Poor Aaron.


----------



## Herdfan

More on Ruggs:



> Prosecutors said Ruggs was traveling 156 mph two seconds before the crash and was at 127 mph when the air bags deployed in his vehicle. Judge Joe M. Bonaventure responded that he couldn't recall speeds that high involved in a crash during his career on the bench.




Not sure how he survived it.


----------



## Yoused

Herdfan said:


> Not sure how he survived it.



Well, they said he was drunk. Drunk drivers often survive crashes that kill everyone else because they do not tense up at the wrong moment.


----------



## Joe

Herdfan said:


> He has been released by the Raiders.
> 
> In other news, Aaron Rodgers has tested positive for COVID and will not play Sunday against the Chiefs.
> 
> So will we see Jordan Love or someone else?  Not sure it will matter as the Chiefs barely beat the Giants.




Jordan Love is getting the start.

#GPG


----------



## Joe

My sister was killed by a drunk driver so fuck this dude.


----------



## ronntaylor

Ol' poor Aaron Rodgers. Unvaccinated playing a contact sport and somehow gets COVID. I see _other _sports types can't practice and/or play, but...


----------



## ronntaylor

Herdfan said:


> More on Ruggs:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how he survived it.



There is no justice in this world. DDs are on a par with sexual predators and should enjoy a cell for life with them.


----------



## Thomas Veil

*Aaron Rodgers tells radio show he is unvaccinated, getting Covid advice from Joe Rogan*









						Aaron Rodgers tells radio show he is unvaccinated, getting Covid advice from Joe Rogan | CNN
					

Green Bay Packers star quarterback Aaron Rodgers confirmed he is unvaccinated against Covid-19 and is disappointed with the treatment he's been receiving in the media while appearing on The Pat McAfee Show on Friday.




					www.cnn.com
				




Between his lengthy, petulant preseason holdout and this, Aaron Rodgers has really been working hard to get into the Stupid Hall of Fame.

Edit: And here’s a pretty good summary of the many things Rodgers gets wrong.









						Fact check: 6 of Aaron Rodgers' false and misleading claims about COVID-19 vaccine
					

Here are some of the most blatantly false or misleading statements the Packers quarterback made during an interview on Friday.



					www.usatoday.com
				




His whines about wokeness and cancel culture sound like what they are: weak excuses.


----------



## Joe

He seems to be having fun trolling people.


----------



## Roller

Herdfan said:


> More on Ruggs:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how he survived it.



Tragic all around, especially for the young woman who was killed. Ruggs will spend time in prison — I think the minimum is two years — and may never restart his football career. Unfortunately that's what can happen when you take a 22-year-old with much more money than judgement. I also don't understand how Ruggs and his GF could have survived if his Corvette struck the victim's car at 127 MPH. The front of Rugg's vehicle was completely crushed, but not Ms. Tintor's Rav4, which caught on fire. Maybe the crash wasn't head on, or perhaps both cars were moving. It also makes me wonder if the Corvette had an emergency braking system and if it was active, though I'm not aware how these systems function at such high speeds. I've had AEB on two cars and it doesn't take much to set them off.


----------



## Herdfan

Thomas Veil said:


> Between his lengthy, petulant preseason holdout and this, Aaron Rodgers has really been working hard to get into the Stupid Hall of Fame.





JagRunner said:


> He seems to be having fun trolling people.




He is a great QB and one of the few you might pick if you had to win a game.

But yes, he is a petulant little bitch when he doesn't get what he wants.

He can be quite good at trolling as well.  Not in this case though.


----------



## Herdfan

Roller said:


> Tragic all around, especially for the young woman who was killed. Ruggs will spend time in prison — I think the minimum is two years — and may never restart his football career. Unfortunately that's what can happen when you take a 22-year-old with much more money than judgement. I also don't understand how Ruggs and his GF could have survived if his Corvette struck the victim's car at 127 MPH. The front of Rugg's vehicle was completely crushed, but not Ms. Tintor's Rav4, which caught on fire. Maybe the crash wasn't head on, or perhaps both cars were moving. It also makes me wonder if the Corvette had an emergency braking system and if it was active, though I'm not aware how these systems function at such high speeds. I've had AEB on two cars and it doesn't take much to set them off.




Black box data indicates he was at 156 mph 2 seconds before airbag deployment at 127mph.  That is some serious braking.

Here is a pic of his car.  Passenger compartment doesn't look too badly damaged.  It is one of the new mid-engine models.


----------



## Herdfan

Back to NFL news, looks like OBJ will be with a new team next week.  He will be released by the Browns and can be claimed on waivers.  If no one picks him and his remaining $7.5M salary, he will become a free agent.

He is a great talent, but has had issues with both teams he has been with.  Maybe it is as simple as he didn't get the ball as much as he wanted or maybe there is more.  In any case, I wouldn't pair him with a rookie or young QB.  He needs someone like a Brady or Rodgers or Wilson who will get in his face and tell him to sit down and STFU.  He also needs a strong coach like a Tomlin or Reid who won't put up with his crap.

But Detroit has first claim to him on waivers.  Could be just another bad decision like the Lions like to make.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Up here in northern Ohio, we've been over Beckham for a while now. When he's good, he's good. But he's injured a lot, and Mayfield and OBJ are rarely in sync. Name a receiver or tight end, and Mayfield has a higher percentage of completions to that guy than he does to OBJ.

Plus, he's been out of enough games that people are starting to recognize that the Browns win more games _without_ OBJ than they do _with_ him. So what's the point of having him?

His dad talking shit was, I think, providential, because now we're adding personal issues--and that's finally backed the Browns into a corner where they have to move him.

We really won't miss him around here. The Lions are welcome to him.


----------



## Yoused

Herdfan said:


> Black box data indicates he was at 156 mph 2 seconds before airbag deployment at 127mph. That is some serious braking.



No, not really. That is a difference of 29mph in 2 seconds. Can you brake from thirty to a stop in 2 seconds? That is around two-thirds of a g (a g is about 22mph/s). It does not matter what the actual starting and ending speed are when you brake (or accelerate). The serious braking was going from 127 to zero in about a second, with the assistance of another vehicle.


----------



## Thomas Veil

It's funny the stuff that comes out after the fact. 



> Beckham was visibly incensed not to get the ball at such a critical moment. And in the hours and days that followed, Mayfield was relentlessly panned. Why didn't he throw it to Beckham? Especially when OBJ was wide open?
> 
> Except, Beckham had run the wrong route. Or, to put it another way, his own route.
> 
> "That's why Baker looked confused," as one team source put it. "That's how it was all year, which was frustrating."




From the story, Beckham sounds like a decent guy. And so does Mayfield, who spent a lot of off-season time with Beckham practicing. But it sounds like Beckham was running a little too independent of the playbook.



> Over their time together, Mayfield underthrew or overthrew Beckham on 27% of his attempts, according to ESPN Stats & Information, the third-highest rate of any quarterback-receiving duo in the league.
> 
> Mayfield has been far better throwing the ball to literally anyone else. His QBR targeting Beckham over the past three seasons is 58 (scale 0-to-100). But to every other Browns wide receiver, it is a combined 85.2.
> 
> "Odell is in his head, and [Mayfield] is pressing every time [Beckham] is around," one former Browns team source said. "Odell throws him off . ... and it gets all f---ed up from there because Baker becomes indecisive."





> That Denver game in 2019 was just one of many flashpoints.
> 
> The play had called for Beckham to cross paths with Landry over the middle of the field, a mesh concept that potentially would free one of them for the first down. Unsure where Beckham was going, Mayfield turned away.




We've been scratching our heads about why the Mayfield-Beckham pairing doesn't work, and the above sure explains a lot of things. Heck, I give kudos to Mayfield for not airing out his frustration this entire time.









						How the Baker Mayfield-Odell Beckham Jr. on-field relationship fell apart
					

The Mayfield-Beckham combination was full of promise, and the dynamic worked off the field, but on the field, it failed. Here's why.




					www.espn.com


----------



## Herdfan

ronntaylor said:


> Ol' poor Aaron Rodgers. Unvaccinated playing a contact sport and somehow gets COVID. I see _other _sports types can't practice and/or play, but...




I had another thought on this.  Why he didn't use his vax status as a way to get out of GB.  Teams do not want unvaxxed QB's because of the close contact they have with the coaches and other QB's.  Might have been the way out for him.

And now how the team has been following protocols is being questioned.

*








						Other execs irked at Pack's following of protocols
					

Executives around the NFL have complained that their teams were held to different standards than Aaron Rodgers and the Packers relating to COVID-19 protocols over the summer.




					www.espn.com
				



*


----------



## Joe

Aaron Rodgers is a drama queen.


----------



## Thomas Veil

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1457498956078858240/

We can relax; Love just scored his first touchdown.


----------



## Herdfan

Couple of big stories today.

First, OBJ signed with the Rams.  I think he "could" fit in well with Woods and Kupp, but I don't think Stafford will put up with his BS.  So if he starts bitching about not getting the ball, it could go south in a hurry.

And from the nice story department, Cam has resigned with the Panthers.  Seems the Darnold experiment wasn't going well even before he got hurt and Cam showed he still has it last year.  Hoping he does well.  He should have a couple more good years left in him.


----------



## Herdfan

Wow.  Robert Woods (LAR) WR tore his ACL yesterday in walk-throughs.  Out for the season.  Guess it was good they picked up OBJ.


----------



## Thomas Veil

OBJ may surprise me, but I doubt it. I expect him to be the same guy he was in Cleveland...just productive enough to keep coasting on his reputation, but disruptive enough to hurt his team.

Meanwhile, the surprises just keep on coming with Tampa Bay losing to the Washington Football Team, and Detroit and Pittsburgh playing to a draw. At least Detroit won't go 0-17 this year.


----------



## Thomas Veil

This is kinda sad. Everson Griffen, defensive lineman for the Minnesota Vikings, was involved in a mental health incident.



> Minnesota Vikings representatives, team mental health professionals and local law enforcement were at the home of defensive end Everson Griffen on Wednesday after a disturbing Instagram post and 911 call.
> 
> Griffen reported an intruder in the early morning hours and law enforcement officers reported to the home, but said they didn't find anyone. Griffen remained in his home and refused to come out, they said.




Other reports say he's had issues like this before, claiming there were people out to kill him. The police handled it well. They coaxed him out of his home and he was not charged with anything. But it's sad if this is indeed an ongoing mental health thing.









						Police, Vikings reps at Everson Griffen's home after he reported intruder, fired weapon
					

Police said in a release Everson Griffen reported an intruder in his home, who they were unable to locate, and he has refused to come out.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## Thomas Veil

On the lighter side, Bill Maher was wondering why in the world Detroit plays on Thanksgiving every year. "No one ever stops their dinner conversation to say, 'You know, Uncle Ralph, I'd really like to continue this discussion of white nationalism with you, but the Detroit game is on.'"


----------



## SuperMatt

Roethlisberger looks horrible. This should be his last season I think.


----------



## Herdfan

SuperMatt said:


> Roethlisberger looks horrible. This should be his last season I think.




Yeah.  Last year should have been.  He was great for 11 games, then something happened and he hasn't been the same.


----------



## Yoused

Not really about the '21 season but









						Former Broncos receiver Thomas dies at age 33
					

Demaryius Thomas, who spent nine of his 10 NFL seasons with the Broncos, was found dead in his home, according to police in Roswell, Georgia. Thomas was 33.




					www.espn.com


----------



## Herdfan

Yoused said:


> Not really about the '21 season but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Broncos receiver Thomas dies at age 33
> 
> 
> Demaryius Thomas, who spent nine of his 10 NFL seasons with the Broncos, was found dead in his home, according to police in Roswell, Georgia. Thomas was 33.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.espn.com




What I remember about him was he took the pass from Tebow tothe house and beat the Steelers in OT in the playoffs.


----------



## Yoused

Herdfan said:


> What I remember about him was he took the pass from Tebow tothe house and beat the Steelers in OT in the playoffs.



He scored the only points for Denver in their SB catastrophe with Seattle (well, except for the conversion).


----------



## Thomas Veil

God, Jacksonville is a hot mess. Urban is losing not only the team but his own coaches. And his rookie QB is playing behind an offensive line that’s gonna get him killed. 









						Watch: Urban Meyer, Mike Vrabel Handshake Goes Viral
					

Things are just going from bad to worse in Jacksonville. The Jaguars fell to the Titans 20-0 in ugly fashion on Sunday.  After the game, the exchange between




					thespun.com


----------



## SuperMatt

Bills were terrible in the first half, then rebounded to take the game to overtime, then watched as the refs gave Tom Brady free first downs as usual, while never calling the same plays when the Bills were on offense.

The great players that are “golden boys” always get the benefit of the doubt from the refs. The league needs its golden boys to sell the product. If you look at the record of the league’s favorite players in close games, the results are extremely improbable. From the tuck rule, to the gift of pass interference penalties, to the personal foul for a defender actually tackling the blessed ones, it lessens the integrity of the game, if there ever really was any. After all, it’s entertainment, and you want the “hero” created by the league to win.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Yeah, tough loss, SuperMatt.

On my end, I'd like to thank all three of our division rivals--Pittsburgh, Baltimore and Cincinnati--for losing this past weekend and helping keep the Browns (who won) in the hunt.

Very competitive season. We have thirteen teams that are either 6-7 or 7-6. On the NFC side that doesn't mean as much, where there are three 10 win teams (Green Bay, Tampa Bay, Arizona) who are unlikely to be overtaken in the remaining four weeks. In the AFC, however, it's technically anybody's game. NE, Tennessee and KC have the best records, but a couple of losses for any of those teams could change things. Nobody is running away with their division _yet_.

And just to throw in another factor, several teams are dealing with Covid outbreaks. Mrs. Veil just informed me the Browns have _18_ players on the Covid list. Looks like this'll be the week where we see whether the NFL revives last season's practice of postponing games.


----------



## Herdfan

SuperMatt said:


> Bills were terrible in the first half, then rebounded to take the game to overtime, then watched as the refs gave Tom Brady free first downs as usual, while never calling the same plays when the Bills were on offense.




Yeah watched the replay on NFL Network.  That should have been a no-call.


Thomas Veil said:


> Yeah, tough loss, SuperMatt.
> 
> On my end, I'd like to thank all three of our division rivals--Pittsburgh, Baltimore and Cincinnati--for losing this past weekend and helping keep the Browns (who won) in the hunt.
> 
> Very competitive season.




Sorry but I was rooting for the Bengals.  Not specifically for them, but any team that can help push the Steeler's out of the playoffs I am going to root for.

Yes, if the NFL wanted parity, they got it in the AFC.  Tough road for the Browns with COVID, but I think the NFL said they weren't going to postpone games this year.  But who knows.


----------



## Thomas Veil

That was what they said at the beginning of the season.

Of course that was before Omicron became so damned infectious. Articles I'm reading say they _may_ revisit the issue of postponement. The alternative is either a game with a hollowed-out team, or forfeiture, things which I'm sure teams will cry bloody murder about.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Jacksonville again:

Former Jaguars kicker Josh Lambo says he was kicked by Urban Meyer during warmups​


> …Lambo was approached by head coach Urban Meyer, who doesn’t call Jaguars specialists by their names.
> 
> “It was ‘Kicker, Punter, Long snapper,’” Lambo said. “Or S--tbag, Dips--t or whatever the hell it was.”
> 
> The names didn’t bother Lambo, but what the former Florida Gators coach did next, Lambo said, were the actions of a mean-spirited bully.





> “I’m in a lunge position. Left leg forward, right leg back,” Lambo said. “... Urban Meyer, while I’m in that stretch position, comes up to me and says, ‘Hey Dips--t, make your f--king kicks!’ And kicks me in the leg.”





> …”Which in the workplace, I don’t care if it’s football or not, the boss can’t strike an employee. And for a second, I couldn’t believe it actually happened. Pardon my vulgarity, I said, ‘Don’t you ever f--king kick me again!’ And his response was, ‘I’m the head ball coach, I’ll kick you whenever the f--k I want.’”




As if the team’s poor record weren’t enough. He was probably gonna get fired at season’s end, but now I’m thinking he might not make it even that far. 









						Former Jaguars kicker Josh Lambo says he was kicked by Urban Meyer during warmups
					

Lambo reported the incident to the team’s legal counsel through his agent but never met with them.




					www.tampabay.com


----------



## Herdfan

Thomas Veil said:


> Jacksonville again:
> 
> Former Jaguars kicker Josh Lambo says he was kicked by Urban Meyer during warmup​




Seeming more and more like one and done.  You can't control pros like you can college kids.


----------



## SuperMatt

Thomas Veil said:


> Jacksonville again:
> 
> Former Jaguars kicker Josh Lambo says he was kicked by Urban Meyer during warmups​
> 
> 
> 
> As if the team’s poor record weren’t enough. He was probably gonna get fired at season’s end, but now I’m thinking he might not make it even that far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Jaguars kicker Josh Lambo says he was kicked by Urban Meyer during warmups
> 
> 
> Lambo reported the incident to the team’s legal counsel through his agent but never met with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tampabay.com



What a horrible person, but that’s something that has been known for decades. It’s a testament to college and professional football’s disgusting culture that this guy keeps getting jobs.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Welp, that was apparently the last straw.

*Urban Meyer fired as head coach of Jacksonville Jaguars*








						Urban Meyer fired as head coach of Jacksonville Jaguars
					

Urban Meyer has been fired after less than a year as head coach of the NFL's Jacksonville Jaguars, team owner Shad Khan said in a statement.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Herdfan

Thomas Veil said:


> Welp, that was apparently the last straw.





Thomas Veil said:


> As if the team’s poor record weren’t enough. He was probably gonna get fired at season’s end, but now I’m thinking he might not make it even that far.




You called it.  I figured he would make it to the end.


----------



## Herdfan

Thomas Veil said:


> That was what they said at the beginning of the season.



Was watching PTI last night and they addressed this.  The NBA and NHL have options.  They can play back-to-back games, they can extend the season since The Finals or Stanley Cup take place at home arenas.

The NFL can't do that.  Players can barely make a Thursday game after a Sunday game.  Plus the NFL has the mentality of "next man up" as players are always getting hurt and the next one has to step up.  COVID is really no different to a team than injuries.

That said, the NFL does have a week between the Conference Championships and the SB, so they could do something.  But I doubt they will.


----------



## Herdfan

Sad.









						Late NFL WR Jackson found to have Stage 2 CTE
					

Former NFL WR Vincent Jackson, who was found dead in a Florida hotel room earlier this year at the age of 38, was found to have Stage 2 chronic traumatic encephalopathy.




					www.espn.com
				




I think the players have gotten too big, too fast and too strong to be able to play the game safely.  Yeah, we would get our bell rung on occasion, but these players hit so hard on every play.  I think I would rather take a 95 mph fastball to the ribs than be hit by an NFL linebacker.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Herdfan said:


> ...The NFL can't do that.  Players can barely make a Thursday game after a Sunday game.  Plus the NFL has the mentality of "next man up" as players are always getting hurt and the next one has to step up.  COVID is really no different to a team than injuries.
> 
> That said, the NFL does have a week between the Conference Championships and the SB, so they could do something.  But I doubt they will.



They do have that week. And last year they managed to postpone _quite a few_ games. It's even become a joke in our house--we miss Monday Night Football, Tuesday Night Football, Wednesday Night Football.....

I realize not everything's the same this year. Last year we had no vaccines. But this year, thanks to Omicron, the damn disease is spreading as rapidly as it did last year.

My own team, the Browns, are playing Saturday and both quarterbacks are on the Covid list. They're down to Nick Mullens, who I believe is coming off the practice squad. Literally a third of the squad is not going to be able to play, and God knows who else will be out by Saturday.


----------



## SuperMatt

Rex Ryan, Toe Expert


----------



## Herdfan

Thomas Veil said:


> My own team, the Browns, are playing Saturday and both quarterbacks are on the Covid list. They're down to Nick Mullens, who I believe is coming off the practice squad. Literally a third of the squad is not going to be able to play, and God knows who else will be out by Saturday.




Yeah, they would have had a good chance with Keenum as he is probably a Top 5 backup.  May even be better than some starters.  And Mullens has started some games so it's not like they are trotting out some rookie.  But it kind of reminds of when Denver had their WR taking snaps last year.

And thoughts and prayers for Chargers TE Donald Parham who was taken off the field on a stretcher.  Looked like a routine play.  He must have hit his head a lot harder than it looked.


----------



## Thomas Veil

God, that looked awful. Especially the way his hands were twitching.

They’re still saying he’s in stable condition, and I know they've done imaging on him, but I guess it's too soon for them to say anything. Thoughts and prayers indeed.


----------



## Herdfan

Thomas Veil said:


> That was what they said at the beginning of the season.
> 
> Of course that was before Omicron became so damned infectious. Articles I'm reading say they _may_ revisit the issue of postponement. The alternative is either a game with a hollowed-out team, or forfeiture, things which I'm sure teams will cry bloody murder about.




You called it again. 









						Raiders-Browns shifts to Mon.; 2 games on Tue.
					

The Raiders-Browns game scheduled for Saturday is moving to Monday, while the Seahawks-Rams and Washington-Eagles games have been moved to Tuesday after being scheduled for Sunday.




					www.espn.com
				




So your Browns are playing on Monday against what looks like is going to be a pissed off Raiders team.     Seems Raider's owner Marc Davis wasn't pleased about this move.

Plus two more games on Tuesday.


----------



## Alli

Someone explain to me why teams aren’t being forced to forfeit games they can’t play when enough of their players have Covid that they can’t play? Why all the rearranging?


----------



## SuperMatt

Alli said:


> Someone explain to me why teams aren’t being forced to forfeit games they can’t play when enough of their players have Covid that they can’t play? Why all the rearranging?



Good question - I believe the Tennessee Titans should have been required to forfeit a couple games last season. Their refusal to follow protocol led to games being rescheduled, and they benefitted from extra rest while other teams had to double up. It contributed to their making the playoffs.

The NFL owners are a bunch of Trumpers though; they aren’t going to truly punish anybody for not getting vaxxed.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Alli said:


> Someone explain to me why teams aren’t being forced to forfeit games they can’t play when enough of their players have Covid that they can’t play? Why all the rearranging?



This may or may not be true, but I heard some sports talk guys on the radio saying that if the team forfeits a game, the players don't get paid for that game, which would save (the Raiders') Davis some money if true.

Then again, consider it from the NFL's perspective. If the games are forfeited, well...no advertisements run during a game that isn't played, right? So there's a loss of revenue there. Not to mention the team itself would have to refund the fans for any tickets bought for that game.

On the other hand, if they _play _the game but don't move it, and one team fields a severely depleted team, it would be like charging fans full price to see what amounts to a preseason game...and fans hate that already!

Also, how do you calculate where someone should rank in the division when some teams have forfeited games? By percentage? Instead of using W/L records and tiebreakers, since you haven't all played the same number of games, you'd be looking at something like "this team has a .677 record and that one has a .650 record". Or do you simply count the forfeited games as a big goose egg, a loss? If you wanna piss off team owners, coaches and fans, just try it.



SuperMatt said:


> Good question - I believe the Tennessee Titans should have been required to forfeit a couple games last season. Their refusal to follow protocol led to games being rescheduled, and they benefitted from extra rest while other teams had to double up. It contributed to their making the playoffs.
> 
> The NFL owners are a bunch of Trumpers though; they aren’t going to truly punish anybody for not getting vaxxed.



I don't know how many players aren't vaxxed. I'm sure some aren't, like good old Aaron. But I know almost all of the Browns are. Some may not have gotten their boosters yet, and the problem is that this Omicron plague has taken everybody by surprise with how fast it's spreading. I don't know how many teams (or the NFL) have protocols in place that say you must have your two shots _and_ your booster. 

Then there's the fact that the booster takes a little time to come up to full strength. _And even then_ quite a few people with all three shots still tested positive. Many don't have symptoms or have mild ones, but as long as they test positive they are considered contagious. I know some of the Browns feel just fine but aren't being allowed on the field until they get their requisite two negative tests within 24 hours. 

This disease is a royal pain in the ass.

I do note the Browns' rescheduled game starts Monday at 5. Sounds a little random until you consider that makes it a nice double-header with _Monday Night Football_. The NFL sure knows how to make a silk purse out of a sow's ear.


----------



## SuperMatt

Thomas Veil said:


> This may or may not be true, but I heard some sports talk guys on the radio saying that if the team forfeits a game, the players don't get paid for that game, which would save (the Raiders') Davis some money if true.
> 
> Then again, consider it from the NFL's perspective. If the games are forfeited, well...no advertisements run during a game that isn't played, right? So there's a loss of revenue there. Not to mention the team itself would have to refund the fans for any tickets bought for that game.
> 
> On the other hand, if they _play _the game but don't move it, and one team fields a severely depleted team, it would be like charging fans full price to see what amounts to a preseason game...and fans hate that already!
> 
> Also, how do you calculate where someone should rank in the division when some teams have forfeited games? By percentage? Instead of using W/L records and tiebreakers, since you haven't all played the same number of games, you'd be looking at something like "this team has a .677 record and that one has a .650 record". Or do you simply count the forfeited games as a big goose egg, a loss? If you wanna piss off team owners, coaches and fans, just try it.
> 
> 
> I don't know how many players aren't vaxxed. I'm sure some aren't, like good old Aaron. But I know almost all of the Browns are. Some may not have gotten their boosters yet, and the problem is that this Omicron plague has taken everybody by surprise with how fast it's spreading. I don't know how many teams (or the NFL) have protocols in place that say you must have your two shots _and_ your booster.
> 
> Then there's the fact that the booster takes a little time to come up to full strength. _And even then_ quite a few people with all three shots still tested positive. Many don't have symptoms or have mild ones, but as long as they test positive they are considered contagious. I know some of the Browns feel just fine but aren't being allowed on the field until they get their requisite two negative tests within 24 hours.
> 
> This disease is a royal pain in the ass.
> 
> I do note the Browns' rescheduled game starts Monday at 5. Sounds a little random until you consider that makes it a nice double-header with _Monday Night Football_. The NFL sure knows how to make a silk purse out of a sow's ear.



I do think the 2021-22 season problems are breakthrough infections mostly. Vaccination rates are near 100% for the NFL. But in many NFL cities, those rates are much lower, so the disease can get into the bodies of the infected players from the surrounding community. Good news for the players is that the disease is highly unlikely to give them debilitating symptoms since they are vaccinated.

Last season though... that was some BS, with players refusing to mask up and follow other protocols, Titans being the worst example, and then basically getting rewarded for it.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Some expert perspective:



> So in a time of widely available vaccines and booster shots, would it be safe for sports leagues to allow vaccinated, asymptomatic players who test positive for the coronavirus to play in games?





> That day may come, public health experts say, with improved testing capability allowing players to safely return to play sooner, but it is not here yet.





> “This is exactly what the virus would like us to do,” Stanford professor of global health and infectious diseases Yvonne Maldonado said. “Let’s get a whole bunch of people together who are about as close together physically as you can get and release an asymptomatic individual with lots of virus in their nose and mouth. If you want to infect a whole bunch of people, that’s the best way to do it.”





			https://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/2021/12/16/nfl-covid-rules-positive-tests/


----------



## SuperMatt

Bruce Arians:

2020: We will never hire Antonio Brown
Earlier 2021: He screws up once and he is gone

After the fake vaccine card incident, AB is suspended 3 games... but now that some other Tampa receivers got hurt… all that doesn’t matter. And Arians says he doesn’t give a  about what anybody thinks. Well, he doesn’t care about personal integrity, that’s for sure. Gotta love it when some coach or player makes a garbage decision like this and then acts indignant, as if it’s everybody else who has the problem… I hope the Bucs lose all the rest of their games. 









						Antonio Brown is back, and Bruce Arians doesn't 'give a s***' what you think about it
					

Arians failed to live up to his vow to cut Brown if he "screws up." His explanation why on Monday was a blunt assessment of the business of football.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## Herdfan

SuperMatt said:


> I hope the Bucs lose all the rest of their games.




As do I, but for a different reason.  Brady, for being the GOAT, is a whiny baby.  When things don't go well for him, he whines and cries and blames everyone else.  

You never saw Jeter or Gretzky or Jordan do that.  

In regards to AB, in a league where winning is everything you can't be surprised.


----------



## Alli

Herdfan said:


> As do I, but for a different reason. Brady, for being the GOAT, is a whiny baby. When things don't go well for him, he whines and cries and blames everyone else.



This! I can’t stand him.

It was great to see him sacked so many times Sunday night.


----------



## rdrr

Herdfan said:


> As do I, but for a different reason.  Brady, for being the GOAT, is a whiny baby.  When things don't go well for him, he whines and cries and blames everyone else.
> 
> You never saw Jeter or Gretzky or Jordan do that.
> 
> In regards to AB, in a league where winning is everything you can't be surprised.



You can't compare a NFL QB with other players in different sports (especially Baseball ).  Most of the QBs in the NFL whine or look for a flag if the defense even breaths on them.  Thats part of today's NFL.

No everyone is tired of TB (the greatest quarterback who ever played the position ), because he has won so much and all they have to cheer on is Matt Ryan or Jared Goff.  Don't believe me?  I guarantee you everyone in Tampa FL hated seeing Tom win his 6th  with the Patriots, and now loves him especially when he won his 7th .


----------



## Thomas Veil

LOL @ Rams-Seahawks game. It’s like I’m watching “The Replacements”. Flag gets thrown, referee comes out to announce the penalty…

“Run—“ and he stops when he realizes he’s facing the wrong way with his back to the TV cameras, executes a quick spin and continues, “Running into the kicker, receiving team…”


----------



## Herdfan

Thomas Veil said:


> LOL @ Rams-Seahawks game.




I missed this game.  I just assumed since it was a west coast game, it would start at 7 there so I would have games all evening.  Nope.  And for some reason it wasn't on Sunday Ticket, so I couldn't watch it.  At least the WFT/Eagles game was competitive through the 3rd.


----------



## SuperMatt

Big game for Buffalo today. If they beat the Patriots, they can control their fate and have a chance to win the division. If not, it’s questionable if they will make the playoffs.


----------



## Herdfan

SuperMatt said:


> Big game for Buffalo today. If they beat the Patriots, they can control their fate and have a chance to win the division. If not, it’s questionable if they will make the playoffs.



Yeah the AFC is full of 8-6 teams.  Hope it doesn't come down to a coin flip.


----------



## SuperMatt

Bills win!

If they beat the Falcons and Jets the next two weeks, they win the division!


----------



## Yoused

SuperMatt said:


> Bills win!
> 
> If they beat the Falcons and Jets the next two weeks, they win the division!



Which is all well and good, but they better not go all the way and cough up SB#5 to TB's TB.


----------



## SuperMatt

Yoused said:


> Which is all well and good, but they better not go all the way and cough up SB#5 to TB's TB.



Tampa Bay won’t beat Green Bay in the playoffs this year I don’t think.


----------



## Alli

SuperMatt said:


> Tampa Bay won’t beat Green Bay in the playoffs this year I don’t think.



Gods, I hope not.


----------



## Herdfan

SuperMatt said:


> Tampa Bay won’t beat Green Bay in the playoffs this year I don’t think.




You're probably correct barring significant injuries or COVID issues.

But I also don't think anyone is getting through KC.  They are playing great right now.


----------



## Yoused

NFL great, broadcast icon John Madden dies at 85
					

Hall of Fame coach-turned-broadcaster John Madden, whose exuberant calls combined with simple explanations provided a weekly soundtrack to NFL games for three decades, died Tuesday morning. He was 85.




					www.espn.com


----------



## Herdfan

Yoused said:


> NFL great, broadcast icon John Madden dies at 85
> 
> 
> Hall of Fame coach-turned-broadcaster John Madden, whose exuberant calls combined with simple explanations provided a weekly soundtrack to NFL games for three decades, died Tuesday morning. He was 85.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.espn.com




Of the football coaches from my youth, he, Don Shula and Tom Landry are the ones I most remember.  Could probably recall a couple more, but these were the big 3.

RIP John!


----------



## Alli

Herdfan said:


> Of the football coaches from my youth, he, Don Shula and Tom Landry are the ones I most remember.  Could probably recall a couple more, but these were the big 3.
> 
> RIP John!



“A knee is as good as a foot.” 

I stopped cheering for Miami when Shula left. They did him wrong.


----------



## Roller

Yoused said:


> NFL great, broadcast icon John Madden dies at 85
> 
> 
> Hall of Fame coach-turned-broadcaster John Madden, whose exuberant calls combined with simple explanations provided a weekly soundtrack to NFL games for three decades, died Tuesday morning. He was 85.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.espn.com



Frank Calliendo's impressions of John Madden were amazing. Here's an appearance by Calliendo in character as Madden on Letterman:


----------



## SuperMatt

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1475991429742743560/

And his obsession with turkey on the Thanksgiving games (and the local foods of each city he visited)... he made watching the game enjoyable, even if it was a blowout.


----------



## Herdfan

And we lost another one:









						Former Broncos, Falcons coach Reeves dies at 77
					

Former NFL head coach and player Dan Reeves has died at 77. He led the Broncos to three Super Bowl appearances and the Falcons to one.




					www.espn.com


----------



## Alli

Herdfan said:


> And we lost another one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Broncos, Falcons coach Reeves dies at 77
> 
> 
> Former NFL head coach and player Dan Reeves has died at 77. He led the Broncos to three Super Bowl appearances and the Falcons to one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.espn.com



I liked him too. He’s in a class with Don Shula.


----------



## Yoused

Alli said:


> I liked him too. He’s in a class with Don Shula.



Almost. Don Shula won SBs. Only Marv Levy equaled Reeves' SB record, but Levy never lost to the team that he previously coached to losing SBs, and Reeves scored deeper into negative territory than Levy by more than fifty points.


----------



## Alli

Yoused said:


> Almost. Don Shula won SBs. Only Marv Levy equaled Reeves' SB record, but Levy never lost to the team that he previously coached to losing SBs, and Reeves scored deeper into negative territory than Levy by more than fifty points.



I was thinking more on a personal level. But you’re right.


----------



## SuperMatt

Watching the Buffalo Bills play at home in the snow. It brings back such great memories…


----------



## shadow puppet

Can someone please explain to me what this was all about re: former Bucs Antonio Brown?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1477739376603971585/


----------



## SuperMatt

shadow puppet said:


> Can someone please explain to me what this was all about re: former Bucs Antonio Brown?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1477739376603971585/



Not sure, but today’s game was his last for that team. I doubt other teams will take the chance to hire him, so his football career is probably over. He has a history of inappropriate behavior, but this is probably the proverbial straw that breaks the camel’s back.


----------



## shadow puppet

Thanks @SuperMatt for the reply.  He looks like he's dealing with a lot of personal demons.


----------



## Herdfan

SuperMatt said:


> Not sure, but today’s game was his last for that team. I doubt other teams will take the chance to hire him, so his football career is probably over. He has a history of inappropriate behavior, but this is probably the proverbial straw that breaks the camel’s back.




Supposedly he was mad because he was benched.    But yeah, his career is over unless a playoff team loses a WR during the playoffs.  You can probably keep him on a even keel for a few games.


----------



## Herdfan

shadow puppet said:


> Thanks @SuperMatt for the reply.  He looks like he's dealing with a lot of personal demons.




Yeah, he couldn't get along in Pittsburgh which is one of the most stable franchises with a great coach.  Going to the Raider's was a horrible mistake.


----------



## Eric

shadow puppet said:


> Can someone please explain to me what this was all about re: former Bucs Antonio Brown?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1477739376603971585/



Moved this conversation over to the NFL forum, carry on.


----------



## Joe




----------



## JayMysteri0

shadow puppet said:


> Can someone please explain to me what this was all about re: former Bucs Antonio Brown?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1477739376603971585/



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1477772284249219072/

It's Antonio Brown, your guess is good as his.  He may not even know.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1477761995042664460/


----------



## SuperMatt

A number of single-season records are being broken today. The reason is that they added an extra game to the season this year…


----------



## Thomas Veil

Congrats to you, Matt, for having Buffalo in the playoffs. 

I’m still dumbfounded at how this turned out for the AFC North. Cleveland and Baltimore are eliminated , while Cincinnati and Pittsburgh…_Pittsburgh_…are in.


----------



## DT

Holy shit!

So the Steelers chance for a playoff spot was like 8%, they had to beat the Ravens (they did), the 2-14 Jags had to beat the 9-7 Colts (who were in it for a playoff spot), and somehow __did__.

Then the only other outcome for them to make the playoffs was for the Chargers/Raiders game not to end in a tie, and it ALMOST did!  Hahaha, the wife and I were like, wait, the Jags actually won and someone this game is going to end in a fucking tie?

Wow, this could be an epic finish to Roethlisberger's career.


----------



## Herdfan

And the firing season has begun.

Aside from the Jaguars firing Urban, the season is heating up.  Yesterday the Bronco's fired Fangio and today the Vikings let Zimmer and GM Spielman go.  I expect the Bears Nagy will be next and maybe the GM.

As for the Jags, they are going to interview Byron Leftwich.  He has done a great job as OC at both Arizona and won a SB in Tampa.  Watched him play in college and hope he gets the job if that is what he wants.  But Jacksonville is a dumpster fire so hopefully if he does take it he can make them better and get out of there before they destroy his career.

Edit: Just popped up that the Dolphins fired Brian Flores.  Did not see this one coming.  He just gave them back to back winning seasons for the first time in almost 20 years.  Definitely surprised.

Edit 2: Nagy and GM Pace are out.  Michael Wilbon will be so happy.


----------



## DT

Herdfan said:


> As for the Jags, they are going to interview Byron Leftwich.  He has done a great job as OC at both Arizona and won a SB in Tampa.  Watched him play in college and hope he gets the job if that is what he wants.  But Jacksonville is a dumpster fire so hopefully if he does take it he can make them better and get out of there before they destroy his career.




Leftwich would be a superb hire.


----------



## Herdfan

DT said:


> Leftwich would be a superb hire.




Do you remember seeing the game where he hurt his leg and his linemen were carrying him down the field so he could take the next snap?


----------



## Thomas Veil

How come this time around nobody’s talking to Eric Bienemy?


----------



## Herdfan

Thomas Veil said:


> How come this time around nobody’s talking to Eric Bienemy?




That is a great question.  He has as many SB rings as Leftwich (at least as OC, Leftwich has 1 as a player).  Every year his name gets mentioned, but he never seems to get the job.

Does he not interview well?  I have no idea.  You would think the Reid coaching tree would help him, but so far it hasn't.


----------



## Herdfan

Another question is whether Jim Harbaugh will return to the NFL.  He got the OSU monkey off his back and made the playoffs.  So he can leave with a somewhat clear conscience.

Would he go to Chicago, the team that drafted him?  He did take SF to a Superbowl that they probably should have won.


----------



## SuperMatt

Thomas Veil said:


> How come this time around nobody’s talking to Eric Bienemy?



This is the NFL we’re talking about... we know the real reason.

As for “Does he not interview well?"



> Now look at the NFL’s all-too-typical hiring cycle (like this one). Young white coaches and executives with outstanding hair leap to the top of the list. Candidates of color tend to bottleneck at defensive coordinator or as the majordomos to offensive masterminds: the NFL’s version of the “acceptable” tough-talking buddy-cop sidekick.
> 
> 
> We inevitably hear through the grapevine that some up-and-comer “blew away the interview” while someone else who has been *waiting years for a promotion “interviewed poorly.”* Think about what those phrases mean. What does it mean to be exactly who the owner was looking for?












						Bad Coaching in the NFL: Urban Meyer and bad, bad hires
					

We've seen a litany of teams hire their next NFL head coaches, and here at C'mon Coach, we're already concerned for some of them. In this week's edition of...




					fansided.com
				




More reading material:









						A League Seventy Percent Black With Only Five Coaches of Color
					

The NFL continues its lack of diversity after only hiring one black coach out of one of seven open positions.




					thehilltoponline.com
				




https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1480173727795097600/









						White coaches owned the NFL’s ‘Black Monday’ before it even started
					

Every year this league shows that they think the right way is the white way




					deadspin.com


----------



## Herdfan

So here are my SB predictions.

The NFC is easy.  Packers.  The road goes through GB, so I think they make it.  TB is good, but not as good.  The Cardinals and Cowboys, well who knows.

The AFC is much more difficult.  At this point I am going with the Titans over the Bills.  It really is a choice between 1 and 1A.  But the Titans get the nod for 2 reasons: 1) They have home field.  Less about them being at home and more about not going to Buffalo in January, and 2)  They are getting Derrick Henry back.    The Chiefs are too inconsistent and they could either make the AFC Championship or lose to Pittsburgh this weekend.

So there it is: Packers vs Titans.


----------



## Yoused

Monday playoff game seems odd.


----------



## Herdfan

Yoused said:


> Monday playoff game seems odd.




Very.  They had to accommodate for 2 extra games.  I figured they would do 1, 4:30, 8:15 both Saturday and Sunday.  But they did Monday night instead of Saturday at 1.  Just hope they do consider it and don't make the Cards/Rams winner play again on Saturday.


----------



## Yoused

Geno Smith, formerly of the Jets, likely formerly of the Seahawks and perhaps formerly of the league was, it seems, pulled over for having one too many.


----------



## Thomas Veil

SuperMatt said:


> White coaches owned the NFL’s ‘Black Monday’ before it even started
> 
> 
> Every year this league shows that they think the right way is the white way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deadspin.com



That sounds right from what I've seen. I hear sportscasters talk up these black coaching candidates all the time, but what happens is, they get flown across the country to talk with teams in order to satisfy the "Rooney Rule", and that's the last we hear of it.

In other words, they are the token black guy interview. How degrading.


----------



## Herdfan

And the Giants have now fired Judge.

That brings the total openings to seven:

Raiders
Dolphins
Vikings + GM
Bears
Giants + GM
Jaguars
Broncos

But the Raiders are crazy if they don't hire Bisaccia as HC.  He took them from the Gruden debacle to the playoffs.


----------



## rdrr

Herdfan said:


> And the Giants have now fired Judge.
> 
> That brings the total openings to seven:
> 
> Raiders
> Dolphins
> Vikings + GM
> Bears
> Giants + GM
> Jaguars
> Broncos
> 
> But the Raiders are crazy if they don't hire Bisaccia as HC.  He took them from the Gruden debacle to the playoffs.



Worst job on that list is Minnesota, and I think the best is a toss up between Bears and Jaguars.


----------



## Herdfan

Thought we were done, but nope.









						Texans fire coach Culley after just one season
					

The Texans have fired coach David Culley after just one season in which Houston went 4-13.




					www.espn.com
				




I think he got a raw deal with the whole Watson issue.  I mean he had no QB.  But pulling the plug on him so quickly will not make it easier to hire a good coach.


----------



## Yoused

I remember when the Seahawks replaced Jim Mora after just one season. I think he went 5-11, which is not actually horrible by some metrics, at least for a first year (in the '90s they kept Tom Flores on for way past his use-by date). Most likely the management just had chemistry issues with the guy.


----------



## Herdfan

Yoused said:


> I remember when the Seahawks replaced Jim Mora after just one season. I think he went 5-11, which is not actually horrible by some metrics, at least for a first year (in the '90s they kept Tom Flores on for way past his use-by date). Most likely the management just had chemistry issues with the guy.




It seems management is a clown show.  One sports talk show today compared Bob McNair's son (who runs the team) to Roman from _Secession_. 

And it's probably accurate.  I mean NFL teams have  pretty stout security teams so there is no way they didn't know about Watson's issue with massage therapists.  Did they think that was going to blow over?  Not a chance.  Maybe 20 years go, but not today.  They should have dumped him when they had the chance.

I am going to up @rdrr 's pick of the Vikings as the worst job and give it to the Texans.


----------



## SuperMatt

Today’s playoff game has been one of the best Bills games I’ve seen! I hate the Patriots, so totally dominating them after years of losing to them is very sweet.


----------



## Herdfan

SuperMatt said:


> Today’s playoff game has been one of the best Bills games I’ve seen! I hate the Patriots, so totally dominating them after years of losing to them is very sweet.




They beat them up and down the field in almost every way.  

But what was up with the extra points issue?  I realize one got blocked, but he missed another and bounced the last one off the left upright and it barely went through.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Maybe I'm reflecting my own team's problems, but it seems that reliable kickers have been harder than usual to come by this year.


----------



## DT

Herdfan said:


> The Chiefs are too inconsistent and they could either make the AFC Championship or lose to Pittsburgh this weekend.


----------



## DT

Picked up Peacock premium for a month for $5 just for football


----------



## Thomas Veil

Okay, even though they're in our own division (and why does the AFC North have to be the most competitive division in football??), I'm happy for the Cincinnati Bengals because their win yesterday finally got a decades old playoff-loss monkey off their backs.

_But..._

You've probably heard about the controversy by now.









						Joe Burrow's TD to Tyler Boyd marred by controversy due to official's erroneous whistle
					

Bengals' Tyler Boyd scored a touchdown late in the second quarter, but rules expert said it should have been negated by official's erroneous whistle.



					www.usatoday.com
				




Yes, by rights that touchdown, even though it was legit, should have not counted because the ref blew the whistle ending the play. So the most likely result at the end of regulation would have been a 19-19 tie, sending the game into OT. In other words, the Raiders got robbed.

It's said the officials working that game have been pulled from the playoffs and will not appear in any other games.


----------



## SuperMatt

Thomas Veil said:


> Okay, even though they're in our own division (and why does the AFC North have to be the most competitive division in football??), I'm happy for the Cincinnati Bengals because their win yesterday finally got a decades old playoff-loss monkey off their backs.
> 
> _But..._
> 
> You've probably heard about the controversy by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Burrow's TD to Tyler Boyd marred by controversy due to official's erroneous whistle
> 
> 
> Bengals' Tyler Boyd scored a touchdown late in the second quarter, but rules expert said it should have been negated by official's erroneous whistle.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, by rights that touchdown, even though it was legit, should have not counted because the ref blew the whistle ending the play. So the most likely result at the end of regulation would have been a 19-19 tie, sending the game into OT. In other words, the Raiders got robbed.
> 
> It's said the officials working that game have been pulled from the playoffs and will not appear in any other games.



That TD shouldn’t have counted. They should have replayed the down. Most likely, the Bengals would have scored anyway, the end result would be the same, and there wouldn’t be any controversy. Officials had plenty of time to discuss and they got it completely wrong. You could literally see players giving up on the play because the whistle blew. Those refs saw that and stood by their bad decision? That crew should never see another playoff game, and maybe not another NFL game, period.


----------



## Yoused

I have just about given up on American Football. The rules are so byzantine that the game has become unplayable.

One example from several years ago was an interception that was apparently not controversial but I thought it should not have counted: the dback dove, caught the ball, held onto it as his dive carried the ball into the turf and came up holding it. To me, a catch is supposed to keep the ball off the ground, which he failed to do, even though he held onto it. But no one else saw it that way.

I guess the only really fun thing about it is the arguing about questionable calls.


----------



## Herdfan

Thomas Veil said:


> Okay, even though they're in our own division (and why does the AFC North have to be the most competitive division in football??), I'm happy for the Cincinnati Bengals because their win yesterday finally got a decades old playoff-loss monkey off their backs.
> 
> _But..._
> 
> You've probably heard about the controversy by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Burrow's TD to Tyler Boyd marred by controversy due to official's erroneous whistle
> 
> 
> Bengals' Tyler Boyd scored a touchdown late in the second quarter, but rules expert said it should have been negated by official's erroneous whistle.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, by rights that touchdown, even though it was legit, should have not counted because the ref blew the whistle ending the play. So the most likely result at the end of regulation would have been a 19-19 tie, sending the game into OT. In other words, the Raiders got robbed.
> 
> It's said the officials working that game have been pulled from the playoffs and will not appear in any other games.




Simple question.

Can the replay officials not hear the game sounds when looking at replay?  Because in this video clip you can clearly hear the whistle while the ball is in the air.









						Burrow slings his 2nd TD to extend Bengals' lead - ESPN Video
					

Joe Burrow finds Tyler Boyd in the back of the end zone to put the Bengals up 20-6.




					www.espn.com
				




Perhaps every official needs to start using e-whistles what are all connected to a central timer so they know exactly when a whistle was blown.


----------



## DT

JFC, another blowout with the Eagles / Bucs game.  Really?  0 - 31?


----------



## Herdfan

DT said:


> JFC, another blowout with the Eagles / Bucs game.  Really?  0 - 31?




And a whole quarter to go.


----------



## SuperMatt

DT said:


> JFC, another blowout with the Eagles / Bucs game.  Really?  0 - 31?



The NFL wants more teams in the playoffs. They allowed 14 teams in the last 2 years, as opposed to 12 teams in prior years. You are going to have blowouts in the playoffs‘ first round every year if they keep it like this.

They also added a 17th game to the regular season.

More games = more $$$$


----------



## DT

Herdfan said:


> And a whole quarter to go.




This is when they need my proposed rule, the White Flag, through it in, go home.

This worked out good though


----------



## Herdfan

Prosciutto wrapped jalapeno's with cream cheese?


----------



## DT

Herdfan said:


> Prosciutto wrapped jalapeno's with cream cheese?




Just good ol' bacon (but some killer no crap center cut).  The pepper were HUGE, they were like green bananas


----------



## Thomas Veil

Herdfan said:


> Simple question.
> 
> Can the replay officials not hear the game sounds when looking at replay?  Because in this video clip you can clearly hear the whistle while the ball is in the air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burrow slings his 2nd TD to extend Bengals' lead - ESPN Video
> 
> 
> Joe Burrow finds Tyler Boyd in the back of the end zone to put the Bengals up 20-6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.espn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps every official needs to start using e-whistles what are all connected to a central timer so they know exactly when a whistle was blown.




They're saying _when_ the whistle blows is not reviewable. Therefore the call on the field stands.



DT said:


> JFC, another blowout with the Eagles / Bucs game.  Really?  0 - 31?




Yeah, I gave up on that game when the Bucs scored another touchdown in the third quarter and it was clear Philly was going to take a beating.


----------



## DT

OK, 49-ers / Cowboys!

And this


----------



## Herdfan

Think about this.  

Until yesterday, no one had ever sent a text message about a Bengal's Playoff win.


----------



## Yoused

Herdfan said:


> Think about this.
> 
> Until yesterday, no one had ever sent a text message about a Bengal's Playoff win.



Lions up next.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Messaging will be replaced by something else before that happens.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Holy cow! 49ers-Cowboys had an ending that was both exciting and bizarre.

For a while there it looked like the Cowboys were gonna claw their way back into the game and send it into overtime. But they just ran out of time. With :14 left Prescott runs the ball, then tries to get everyone lined up to spike it and stop the clock. But the official had to position the ball--and he really did hurry to do so--and the clock counted down to 0 just _before_ Prescott spiked it.

Ironically, I'll bet if Prescott had spiked it before it the ref set it up, it would've gotten them some sort of penalty...illegal formation or something...and they would've been backed up five yards with one or two seconds left. What a weird way for a playoff game to end.


----------



## SuperMatt

Thomas Veil said:


> They're saying _when_ the whistle blows is not reviewable. Therefore the call on the field stands.



The crazy thing is - they took their time discussing it and then made the wrong call, despite the fact that every player knew the whistle blew first. I think the ref didn’t want to admit he blew the whistle early… so he denied it and the other refs went along. Like I said, those refs are just plain incompetent.


----------



## SuperMatt

Thomas Veil said:


> Holy cow! 49ers-Cowboys had an ending that was both exciting and bizarre.
> 
> For a while there it looked like the Cowboys were gonna claw their way back into the game and send it into overtime. But they just ran out of time. With :14 left Prescott runs the ball, then tries to get everyone lined up to spike it and stop the clock. But the official had to position the ball--and he really did hurry to do so--and the clock counted down to 0 just _before_ Prescott spiked it.
> 
> Ironically, I'll bet if Prescott had spiked it before it the ref set it up, it would've gotten them some sort of penalty...illegal formation or something...and they would've been backed up five yards with one or two seconds left. What a weird way for a playoff game to end.



“Hey nobody will expect a run up the middle with almost no time on the clock!”

Yeah, because it is really stupid.

The entire Dallas coaching staff needs to be re-evaluated.


----------



## Yoused

I am never sad to see the Cowbuggers lose.


----------



## Thomas Veil

That wasn't the entire reason they lost, though. They were playing come-from-behind football most of the game, and they had 14 penalties.


----------



## SuperMatt

Thomas Veil said:


> That wasn't the entire reason they lost, though. They were playing come-from-behind football most of the game, and they had 14 penalties.



They didn’t seem to prepare well for the game at all. Tons of penalties, a bad game plan… they got out-coached more than anything else. That last dumb play was emblematic of the way that coaching staff wastes the talents of one of the most talented teams in the league.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Umm…fans? This is not the way to take a loss. 

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1482884132426428423/


----------



## Joe

I hate the Cowboys and their annoying fanbase. I lived in Dallas 4 years and hated it. I hate anything Dallas related.  It's always good to see them lose.

Btw, they weren't throwing stuff at their own players. They were throwing stuff at the refs.


----------



## Yoused

Dallas and Pittsburgh both out. Not too bad a day, all in all.


----------



## Herdfan

Thomas Veil said:


> Holy cow! 49ers-Cowboys had an ending that was both exciting and bizarre.
> 
> For a while there it looked like the Cowboys were gonna claw their way back into the game and send it into overtime. But they just ran out of time. With :14 left Prescott runs the ball, then tries to get everyone lined up to spike it and stop the clock. But the official had to position the ball--and he really did hurry to do so--and the clock counted down to 0 just _before_ Prescott spiked it.
> 
> Ironically, I'll bet if Prescott had spiked it before it the ref set it up, it would've gotten them some sort of penalty...illegal formation or something...*and they would've been backed up five yards with one or two seconds left. What a weird way for a playoff game to end.*




Don't forget about the 10 second runoff for a running clock pre-snap penalty inside 2 minutes. 

I have always preferred the college rule of the clock stopping to set the ball on a first down.  Would have made the end of this game way more exciting, plus eliminate any question about the refs.  I do agree he tried, but he was coming from a long way back.


----------



## Herdfan

Some of the calls explained:









						Did officials miss a penalty on Tee Higgins' 75-yard TD in the Super Bowl? Why the Rams have a strong case
					

Did the officials miss a face mask call on Tee Higgins? We explain the biggest officiating questions and controversial calls of this year's playoffs.




					www.espn.com
				




Aside from the whistle in the Bengal's/Raiders game, the next worst call was the roughing the passer penalty on the Eagles.  He clearly pulled up and didn't hit him low.  Never should have been flagged. 

Not a fan of inadvertent hands/arms hitting the QB's head being a penalty either.


----------



## Yoused

I have friends living in the Lake Winnebago area, and just happened to look at their weather. It shows a predicted high of 22° on Saturday, the warmest day in the ten-day after Tuesday.

The Niners are going to be murdered.


----------



## Joe

Yoused said:


> I have friends living in the Lake Winnebago area, and just happened to look at their weather. It shows a predicted high of 22° on Saturday, the warmest day in the ten-day after Tuesday.
> 
> *The Niners are going to be murdered.*




I hope so! lol


----------



## Joe

Most of my family are Cowgirl fans. They talk shit to me ALLLLLL season because I am a Packers fan. Now they are quiet LOL


----------



## Thomas Veil

*WOW*. The Cardinals’ Kyler Murray, throwing from his end zone, tries to avoid the sack (and safety) by throwing the ball away—right into the hands of the Rams’ long, who runs it in for the team’s _third_ touchdown. 

The Rams are eating Arizona’s lunch, and that play was the highlight of the playoffs so far.


----------



## Yoused

He has a QB rating of 9.3 for the game.


----------



## SuperMatt

Bruce Arians continues to behave badly. He constantly flip-flopped on Antonio Brown, saying they wouldn’t accept his behavior, but then accepting the behavior, and back and forth... and then got indignant at the media for calling him out on his dishonesty.

Well, now there is this.









						NFL fines Bucs' Arians $50K for striking player
					

The NFL has fined Buccaneers head coach Bruce Arians $50,000 for striking his own player, safety Andrew Adams, in the helmet during Sunday's playoff win over the Eagles.




					www.espn.com
				






> TAMPA, Fla. -- Tampa Bay Buccaneers coach Bruce Arians has been fined $50,000 by the NFL for swiping his hand at safety Andrew Adams' helmet during the wild-card game against Philadelphia on Sunday, a source confirmed to ESPN.





> Arians was asked Monday whether he regretted making physical contact with a player.
> 
> "No," Arians said. "I've seen enough dumb. You can't pull guys out of a pile. We just got a big play, great field position, and he's trying to pull a guy out of a pile and I was trying to knock him off that guy so he didn't get a penalty."




You know they say “nice guys finish last” - and I guess if you look at Belichick and Brady who got caught cheating multiple times, and Arians who has no apparent ethics... these coaches may prove that. Arians clearly doesn’t admit that he did anything wrong, even in the face of a $50K fine. What a great example.

I hope the Buccaneers lose this weekend.


----------



## DT

Yoused said:


> He has a QB rating of 9.3 for the game.




I'm at a least a 90 for throwing bottles and cans into the recycle bag.


----------



## SuperMatt

The NFL can’t afford to lose Aaron Rodgers during the playoffs, so they are ending daily testing of unvaccinated players.









						NFL halts COVID testing for unvaccinated players
					

The NFL is halting daily COVID-19 testing for unvaccinated players. Only those who report symptoms will be tested.




					www.espn.com
				




Interesting note: although a couple famous players won’t get a vaccine, 95% of players are vaccinated. This is all about Aaron Rodgers.


----------



## Thomas Veil

It is kind of amazing how in the course of one season he became a team holdout, crappy Jeopardy host, equally bad commercial pitchman, and vaccine slacker.

I hope we don’t see him in a post-career job as an NFL analyst, ‘cause I can’t stand watching him anymore. I’d rather he shunt himself over into a corner as a right wing radio host or something.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Watching Titans-Bengals. 

I love it when the announcer tells you that Tennessee hasn’t turned the ball over in any recent game…and almost the second he says it, Cincinnati intercepts the ball. 

That’s not the first time that’s happened lately. Maybe the announcers should quit jinxing the teams.


----------



## SuperMatt

Thomas Veil said:


> Watching Titans-Bengals.
> 
> I love it when the announcer tells you that Tennessee hasn’t turned the ball over in any recent game…and almost the second he says it, Cincinnati intercepts the ball.
> 
> That’s not the first time that’s happened lately. Maybe the announcers should quit jinxing the teams.



I was looking at a detailed comparison of the playoff QBs. Tannehill is way below the others on the list. If the Bengals can stop Derrick Henry and score 21 or more, I like their odds.


----------



## SuperMatt

SuperMatt said:


> I was looking at a detailed comparison of the playoff QBs. Tannehill is way below the others on the list. If the Bengals can stop Derrick Henry and score 21 or more, I like their odds.



Well, it only took 19, not 21 for them to win. Tannehill was terrible. The only other QB rated close to as poorly as him in the playoffs is Garoppolo… and in the first half, Jimmy G has been predictably bad. That being said, the 49ers defense has stymied Rodgers for the most part, so they could still beat Green Bay.


----------



## Yoused

Wow, looks like the guy who laid a big bundle the under on that game is going to be very happy.


----------



## Yoused

Wow, both top seeds knocked off just like that. The Titans, not that big a shock, but the Packers, playing in 15° Lambeau January against the Niners, that is kinda, _yeah, what_?


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> The NFL can’t afford to lose Aaron Rodgers during the playoffs, so they are ending daily testing of unvaccinated players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NFL halts COVID testing for unvaccinated players
> 
> 
> The NFL is halting daily COVID-19 testing for unvaccinated players. Only those who report symptoms will be tested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.espn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting note: although a couple famous players won’t get a vaccine, 95% of players are vaccinated. This is all about Aaron Rodgers.



I've been seeing this on Twitter and 

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1485020528356335616/

"Kaaron"?!  

Now "Throw Rogan" & "Aaron Fraudgers" is trending.  Twitter has no mercy
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1485107420108136448/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1485110755179601920/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1484972015354363909/


----------



## Thomas Veil

Saturday's games were quite entertaining. Unlike the Wild Card round (whose games either had controversial calls or were blowouts), these were decent games with exciting endings. And yeah, both home teams lost on their own turf. 

Being a fan of an AFC North team, I was a _little_ disappointed to see Cincinnati win, since I'd rather it have been us than them. (I know, we weren't going anywhere with Mayfield's multitude of injuries, but Cincy's starting to look hard to beat. Nevertheless, kudos to them.)

I have to confess, when the SF-GB game came down to a field goal try, I was concerned for SF because the field was getting very slippery. Bad conditions to plant your leg for a game-winning kick attempt. Then they said that Gould had been a kicker for Chicago in past years, and I relaxed.  

You have to love this tweet:

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1485106891290288129/​


----------



## Herdfan

Thomas Veil said:


> Saturday's games were quite entertaining.
> ​




Yes they were.  I could see Cinncinati beating the Titans.  The Titans are good, but not great and Burrow>Chase can burn any team.  

But the SF/Packers game caught me by surprise.  Did not see that coming for sure.  

My predictions for today:  Bucs smoke the Rams, and the Bills/Chiefs game is a toss-up.  Both great teams, so whoever plays better, will win.  If either has a bad game, they will lose.


----------



## DT

Yoused said:


> I have friends living in the Lake Winnebago area, and just happened to look at their weather. It shows a predicted high of 22° on Saturday, the warmest day in the ten-day after Tuesday.
> 
> The Niners are going to be murdered.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Brady loses on two Stafford passes and a last-second Rams field goal LOL!!


----------



## Joe

Yesterday sucked. But I'm glad Brady lost lol


----------



## Herdfan

JagRunner said:


> Yesterday sucked. But I'm glad Brady lost lol




Well, I was sort of right.  The Ram's got smoked for 29:15 of the second half.


----------



## Joe

Football is over for me....already looking forward to the upcoming High School and College season. NFL has always been 3rd to me.


----------



## Yoused

JagRunner said:


> But I'm glad Brady lost lol



That is always the sign of a good day. Good day to you, Tom.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Every time CBS puts up a graphic about the Chiefs, I want to open a box of Cheez-Its.


----------



## Yoused

*Florida Legislative Committee Passes Measure to Ban the Use of the Word 'Gay' in Schools*

*Buccaneers Lose on Last Second Gay Field Goal*

Coincidence? Hmm …


----------



## Yoused

Man, every game this week has come down to the last play.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Well crap. I really wanted the Bills to win.


----------



## SuperMatt

Thomas Veil said:


> Well crap. I really wanted the Bills to win.



Inexcusable bad time management at the end. A squib kick would have taken time off the clock, and the D should have been playing to stop the quick passes. Losing the game when you’re ahead with 13 seconds left and you are kicking off is a fireable offense for the defensive coordinator.


----------



## Herdfan

Thomas Veil said:


> Every time CBS puts up a graphic about the Chiefs, I want to open a box of Cheez-Its.
> 
> View attachment 11231​



And every time I see Tyreek Hill tackled I always wonder what the flag is for.  But it is his damn yellow shoes.  

That was one hell of a game.  Just after Butker kicked the FG to put the Chiefs up 26-21, the wife wanted to watch some TV.  So I hit record and had her put my phone away so I couldn't pick it up and see a notification.  When I got back to it, I normally skip through the talk and just watch the plays, but I watched every minute of the rest of the game (except commercials). 

And Yes, I agree the OT rules in the playoffs need to be changed.  KC was the beneficiary this time, but just a couple of years ago they watched Brady do the same thing to them.  Each team should get the ball no matter what.


----------



## Thomas Veil

SuperMatt said:


> A squib kick would have taken time off the clock



I know. I winced when the ball went in for a touchback. 



Herdfan said:


> And Yes, I agree the OT rules in the playoffs need to be changed.



Yup. Each team should get the ball at least once. College football has the right idea.


----------



## SuperMatt

Thomas Veil said:


> I know. I winced when the ball went in for a touchback.
> 
> 
> Yup. Each team should get the ball at least once. College football has the right idea.



Deciding the season on a coin toss isn’t a great idea. Both defenses were dead on their feet by the end, so the coin toss winner was all but guaranteed to win.

But the Bills might have known that Mahomes could move the ball 40+ yards in 10 seconds with 3 timeouts. They should have taken their chances on a kick return instead… probably knock 5-8 seconds off the clock and make it a Hail Mary situation. Oh well, they probably figured the D could keep Mahomes from getting that far, and the Bills have a bad history with kickoff returns on the last play of a playoff game (Titans), so…


----------



## Yoused

Here is a curious possibility. According to the NFL rotation, odd-numbered SBs designate the AFC team as the visitor and the NFC team as the host, and even numbered ones the opposite. This is LVI, so the AFC team is the "home" team. Which could be strangely twisted if the Rams win on Sunday, because that means they would be the visiting team _in their own stadium_.


----------



## Herdfan

Yoused said:


> Here is a curious possibility. According to the NFL rotation, odd-numbered SBs designate the AFC team as the visitor and the NFC team as the host, and even numbered ones the opposite. This is LVI, so the AFC team is the "home" team. Which could be strangely twisted if the Rams win on Sunday, because that means they would be the visiting team _in their own stadium_.




Wonder if they will get to use their own locker room.  Or will they have to use the "visiting" locker room.  Both the Rams and Chargers have their own locker rooms, but the visiting locker room is much smaller and according to former Viking's coach Zimmer, there is not room to have a full squad meeting.


----------



## Herdfan

More about the '22 season and beyond, but Saints coach Payton is stepping down:









						Saints' Payton steps away, unsure of what's next
					

Saints coach Sean Payton has decided to step away after 16 years with the franchise. "I don't know what's next -- and it kind of feels good," he said.




					www.espn.com
				




Rumor is McCarthy in Dallas will have 1 more year to prove himself, then Payton will come in to make sure Jerry gets his money out of Dak.


----------



## Herdfan

Works for me.


----------



## Thomas Veil

LOL. Bengals-Chiefs is at halftime, and while the commentators (Bill Cowher, Boomer Esaison, et al) are talking about the game, they’re being largely drowned out by loud music—the audio feed from the half-time act.

It’s not loud _in the background_…it’s actually a musical audio feed overriding all other audio. It lasted the entire segment.

That’s a new one on me.


----------



## DT

Thomas Veil said:


> LOL. Bengals-Chiefs is at halftime, and while the commentators (Bill Cowher, Boomer Esaison, et al) are talking about the game, they’re being largely drowned out by loud music—the audio feed from the half-time act.
> 
> It’s not loud _in the background_…it’s actually a musical audio feed overriding all other audio. It lasted the entire segment.
> 
> That’s a new one on me.





Hahaha, holy smokes, we have it on, and the wife was on her computer, I was like, "Is that music coming from your machine?", that's a production clusterfuck


----------



## Thomas Veil

Sophisticated audio boards can mix down discrete audio channels twenty ways to Sunday. Yes, this mix was a royal screw up, but once the halftime report started there was probably little they could do about it. The middle of a live segment is not the time to be experimenting with volume levels and reassigning audio channels.


----------



## Thomas Veil

How ‘bout that? It wasn’t a bad mix after all. 









						'I didn't hear anything you just said': CBS broadcasters struggle during Bengals-Chiefs halftime show
					

On site at Arrowhead Stadium for the Bengals-Chiefs AFC title game, CBS broadcasters struggled to hear anything over the loud halftime music.



					www.usatoday.com
				




Nice job on the halftime crew. They acted like they weren’t even aware of the problem.


----------



## Yoused

All these close playoff games suggest that the SB will be over before the middle of the 3rd.


----------



## Herdfan

I would have almost bet my house that what just happened, wouldn't happen.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Oh, same for everybody. I don’t think in September anybody had the Cincinnati pegged for the Super Bowl.


----------



## Thomas Veil

If the Rams win it’ll be because of Cooper Kupp. 

In fact, OBJ’s dad is already composing a tweet asking why Matt Stafford isn’t throwing to his son.


----------



## Herdfan

Thomas Veil said:


> Oh, same for everybody. I don’t think in September anybody had the Cincinnati pegged for the Super Bowl.




September?  I was thinking this morning.  LOL.


----------



## Yoused

This will be the first SB in which neither team was seeded as high as even 3rd (both teams are 4th-seeds).


----------



## rdrr

End of an era.  Tom Brady officially (this time for sure) retires.   The GOAT is dead, next GOAT up!  Mahome's, Josh Allen, and Joe Burrow look to be the next up and coming for the AFC.


----------



## Alli

rdrr said:


> End of an era.  Tom Brady officially (this time for sure) retires.   The GOAT is dead, next GOAT up!  Mahome's, Josh Allen, and Joe Burrow look to be the next up and coming for the AFC.



I was starting to think Brady was going to pull a Favre. Glad he’s retiring.


----------



## Yoused

I was kind of expecting him to go for to be the first QB still playing at 50.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Only 50?


----------



## Herdfan

Thought this was funny.






Actually the first (and so far only) Superbowl I ever attended was in Pontiac, MI.  49'ers/Bengals 1.  Wasn't the spectacle back then as it is now.

If we get moved to AZ by next fall, I will try to make it to the one in Glendale next year.  Maybe the Cards can make it 3 for 3 of NFC teams playing the SB in their home stadium.


----------



## SuperMatt

Brian Flores “pulls back the curtain” on the racially discriminatory behavior of the NFL.









						Flores sues NFL, teams, alleges racism in hiring
					

Among Brian Flores' allegations: Dolphins owner Stephen Ross offered him $100K for every loss in 2019 to help with draft position and the Giants conducted a "sham" in-person interview with him to comply with the Rooney Rule after deciding on Brian Daboll.




					www.espn.com
				




Basically, the Giants brought Flores in for an interview, but had already decided to hire a white coach. They were only bringing Flores in to pretend they considered a non-white coach for the job. Flores found out because Belichick texted the wrong person congratulations on getting the job…


----------



## Thomas Veil

Herdfan said:


> Thought this was funny.



LOL. 



SuperMatt said:


> Brian Flores “pulls back the curtain” on the racially discriminatory behavior of the NFL….



Yes, and he’s now saying he was actually offered money to lose games. 









						Former Miami Dolphins coach Brian Flores describes being offered money to lose games | CNN
					

In his Tuesday lawsuit, former Miami Dolphins coach Brian Flores alleged Dolphins' owner Stephen Ross offered to pay Flores to purposely lose games in order to secure a higher pick in the NFL draft and encouraged Flores to purposely violate league tampering rules.




					www.cnn.com
				




All this is a huge black eye on the NFL right before the Super Bowl.


----------



## Herdfan

Thomas Veil said:


> Yes, and he’s now saying he was actually offered money to lose games.




If that turns out to be the case, the NFL needs to remove Stephen Ross from ownership.  Immediately.


----------



## Thomas Veil

In other NFL news, Washington Football Team (also known as WTF WFT), is now the Commanders.

Not a bad name. But I was amused to read they were also considering calling themselves the Sentinels. That would have been interesting, especially if they could’ve gotten Falco at quarterback. 













						Washington’s NFL team announce new name will be the Commanders
					

Washington’s NFL team has ended its search for a new name with the announcement that the franchise will now be known as the Commanders




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## SuperMatt

Herdfan said:


> If that turns out to be the case, the NFL needs to remove Stephen Ross from ownership.  Immediately.



A sham interview to pretend you are considering a black coach when you already offered the job to somebody else… no comment. But you’ll weigh in on paying a coach to lose a game being a fireable offense.  Interesting.


----------



## Yoused

I would have liked to see them named after a large African beast with the horn on its nose, because that would have been an interesting message.

Or, maybe, the Quarters.


----------



## Herdfan

SuperMatt said:


> A sham interview to pretend you are considering a black coach when you already offered the job to somebody else… no comment. But you’ll weigh in on paying a coach to lose a game being a fireable offense.  Interesting.




Well, let's face it.  The Rooney Rule has created years of sham interviews, so that's not really news.  Not how it should be, but more about how it is.

As far as Flores is concerned, he never should have been fired from the job he already had in the first place.  I have been a Dolphin's fan since I was 6 and Ross is a horrible owner, so I want his ass gone by any means possible.  That is the main reason I weighed in on that aspect.  I wish Flores were still the coach and then ditch Tua.


----------



## tobefirst

rdrr said:


> End of an era.  Tom Brady officially (this time for sure) retires.   The GOAT is dead, next GOAT up!  Mahome's, Josh Allen, and Joe Burrow look to be the next up and coming for the AFC.



I sort of accidentally found myself watching Joe Borrow the last few weeks of the season as that was the game shown here in St. Louis, and man, is he fun to watch...and a lot like Allen and Mahomes. I hadn't been this interested in football in a long, long time (and have been rewarded for that interest with incredible playoff games).


----------



## Thomas Veil

Herdfan said:


> If that turns out to be the case, the NFL needs to remove Stephen Ross from ownership.  Immediately.



Agree completely here. Not that I expect it's gonna happen. Them owners is pretty tight.



Herdfan said:


> Well, let's face it.  The Rooney Rule has created years of sham interviews, so that's not really news.



It's one of those rules that sounded like a good idea at the time. The actual result was the same handful of black coaching candidates being shuttled around the country to jobs they knew they were unlikely to win, just so each team could have their token black candidate interview. The rule is an embarrassment and an insult to black coaches and assistants and they should ditch it.


----------



## SuperMatt

Thomas Veil said:


> Agree completely here. Not that I expect it's gonna happen. Them owners is pretty tight.
> 
> 
> It's one of those rules that sounded like a good idea at the time. The actual result was the same handful of black coaching candidates being shuttled around the country to jobs they knew they were unlikely to win, just so each team could have their token black candidate interview. The rule is an embarrassment and an insult to black coaches and assistants and they should ditch it.



I saw an interview today that indicated the rule itself isn’t the issue, but how it’s being used is.

The NFL, with all their “black national anthem” before the games, the “end racism” slogans on the field and on the helmets… is engaged in racist hiring practices behind the scenes.

They didn’t pay the price for blacklisting Kaepernick though, so they will probably coast through this episode unscathed too.


----------



## Yoused

SuperMatt said:


> The NFL, with all their “black national anthem” before the games, the “end racism” slogans on the field and on the helmets… is engaged in racist hiring practices behind the scenes.



The NFL is not quite like a corporation, more like a big business co-op that has certain membership rules. To blame the league for the assholery of a given franchise may not be entirely reasonable. However, if the other teams tacitly accept that sort of behavior without denouncing it, that is a problem.


----------



## SuperMatt

Yoused said:


> The NFL is not quite like a corporation, more like a big business co-op that has certain membership rules. To blame the league for the assholery of a given franchise may not be entirely reasonable. However, if the other teams tacitly accept that sort of behavior without denouncing it, that is a problem.



32 teams, only 1 black coach. 58% of the players are black. This is not just one franchise with a problem. 

We know 32 teams refused to hire a QB who took his team to the Super Bowl because he took a knee to protest racism... and yet hired Blake Bortles. It is as plain as the nose on one's face.


----------



## Yoused

SuperMatt said:


> 32 teams, only 1 black coach. 58% of the players are black. This is not just one franchise with a problem.
> 
> We know 32 teams refused to hire a QB who took his team to the Super Bowl because he took a knee to protest racism... and yet hired Blake Bortles. It is as plain as the nose on one's face.



The Green Bay Packers are essentially owned by the people of Wisconsin, shares in the team widely distributed. They are grandfathered in: the NFL prohibits public ownership of any other team. I think that is a problem, but league rules are "democratic", with the team owners acting as a sort of board of directors. They have gained significant success with this model. I do think, though, that their eminence is starting to wane.


----------



## SuperMatt

Yoused said:


> The Green Bay Packers are essentially owned by the people of Wisconsin, shares in the team widely distributed. They are grandfathered in: the NFL prohibits public ownership of any other team. I think that is a problem, but league rules are "democratic", with the team owners acting as a sort of board of directors. They have gained significant success with this model. I do think, though, that their eminence is starting to wane.



The government considers the sports leagues to be trusts, akin to the railroad trusts of old. This means they need exceptions to anti-trust laws, meaning when nonsense like this comes to light, the commissioner and owners can be called to appear before Congress.


----------



## Herdfan

SuperMatt said:


> 32 teams, only 1 black coach. 58% of the players are black. This is not just one franchise with a problem.
> 
> We know 32 teams refused to hire a QB who took his team to the Super Bowl because he took a knee to protest racism... and yet hired Blake Bortles. It is as plain as the nose on one's face.




Do you think Kap would have accepted the deal Bortles took?  I doubt it.


----------



## rdrr

SuperMatt said:


> I saw an interview today that indicated the rule itself isn’t the issue, but how it’s being used is.
> 
> The NFL, with all their “black national anthem” before the games, the “end racism” slogans on the field and on the helmets… is engaged in racist hiring practices behind the scenes.
> 
> They didn’t pay the price for blacklisting Kaepernick though, so they will probably coast through this episode unscathed too.



Actually the problem with the Rooney rule, is that it even has to exists.  Why do they need the rule in the first place?  Because they don't hire based on credentials, and it would be far worse.  

I attended a talk with Bill McDermott (Current CEO of ServiceNow).  He talked about how he implemented an AI program to parse out the first round of candidates for an executive job.   That way the inherent biases that we all have, couldn't be in play and you had a better shot of a diverse set of managers and executives.   Why not implement something like that in the NFL?  Strip off the names and Teams of a resume, and pick you top five perspective coaches.   I betcha the results would be interesting.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1490461301231001607/


----------



## JayMysteri0

rdrr said:


> Actually the problem with the Rooney rule, is that it even has to exists.  Why do they need the rule in the first place?  Because they don't hire based on credentials, and it would be far worse.
> 
> I attended a talk with Bill McDermott (Current CEO of ServiceNow).  He talked about how he implemented an AI program to parse out the first round of candidates for an executive job.   That way the inherent biases that we all have, couldn't be in play and you had a better shot of a diverse set of managers and executives.   Why not implement something like that in the NFL?  Strip off the names and Teams of a resume, and pick you top five perspective coaches.   I betcha the results would be interesting.



I imagine that sounds like a wonderful idea for jobs that can involve a hundred or more candidates from across the globe anonymously.

Problem is, the NFL is first & foremost an "old boys network", that picks from a pool of candidates that are often familiar to all involved.

Hell, people often NOT involved often know more than those being interviewed.  If your pool is primarily based on those who put time in programs where recommendations come from, such an idea can't work.

The whole Bill Belichick / Brian Flores call demonstrated that.



> Bill Belichick’s Giants ‘influence’ on coaching decision goes beyond texts: Brian Flores
> 
> 
> In a Thursday interview on NPR’s “The Limits with Jay Williams” podcast, Flores claimed the Patriots coach and the Giants are “examples” of corrupt hiring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com




You can't really have a hiring program as you suggest, if the job decision is made BEFORE the interviews.  Thus the interviews are actually just to satisfy a rule that teams find inconvenient to their practices.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Herdfan said:


> Do you think Kap would have accepted the deal Bortles took?  I doubt it.



Why would he?

You would like to think as a talent, an offer is made to you based on YOU.

Deals are rarely if ever interchangeable with talent.

Besides the actual question is moot, since the actual issue is that NO deal was ever going to be offered to Kaep.


----------



## SuperMatt

The Washington Post interviewed former Washington assistant coach Ray Horton about his past experience as a black man interviewing for a head coaching job in the NFL.



> When Horton interviewed with the team, which he wouldn’t identify, in 2013, the franchise’s majority owner didn’t attend, he says. But someone asked a question on the owner’s behalf: Why did Horton, with his passionate sideline demeanor and cornrows, seem “really aggressive” during games?
> “Well, how do you want your team to play?” Horton says he replied. Team representatives in the room agreed his answer and overall performance had been pitch-perfect, and Horton recalls one executive saying he hadn’t hit a home run. He had hit a grand slam, and his fire and communication skills were precisely what the team needed.
> So imagine Horton’s surprise when, later that day, a friend with the team called Horton to say that a replacement coach, a White man, had been selected. Indeed the general manager later called to inform Horton that the team owner felt more comfortable with the other candidate.“Now, what does ‘felt more comfortable’ mean?” Horton says. “I know what it meant to me.”






			https://wapo.st/3JoQm4j
		

(paywall removed)


----------



## Thomas Veil

So far the most interesting part of the Super Bowl has been a fumbled extra point, and the ads have been lame.


----------



## shadow puppet

I'm here for these two.  It's tradition.


----------



## Alli

Disappointed that the Bengals couldn’t hold off the Rams at the end, but what a great game!


----------



## JayMysteri0

shadow puppet said:


> I'm here for these two.  It's tradition.



I watched for the "sexual anarchy"

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1493056179400028166/

Where it was though?


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> I watched for the "sexual anarchy"
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1493056179400028166/
> 
> Where it was though?



I thought “Sexual Anarchy” was the story of the Washington Football Team…


----------



## shadow puppet

Lots of fireworks going off in the ‘hood tonight (sorry @Alli ).


----------



## Yoused

SuperMatt said:


> I thought “Sexual Anarchy” was the story of the Washington Football Team…



They chose the wrong name. Can you imagine, the "Washington Sexual Anarchists"?


----------



## shadow puppet

Can someone please explain why Higgins face mask grab of Ramsey was allowed and not penalized?


----------



## Yoused

shadow puppet said:


> Can someone please explain why Higgins face mask grab of Ramsey was allowed and not penalized?



Every TD is reviewed by the replay dude. The problem is two-fold: if a guy on the field fails to throw a flag, there is no call to review: no one on the field saw it, and you cannot really make a call after the fact.

The other thing, when I look at the slo-mo, is that it does not really look like a face mask. It looks like incidental contact, and Higgins never really had a hold on the mask. His hand touched the mask for a brief fraction of a second, but the most telling thing is that his fingers never crossed into the bars. The grip surface of Higgins' glove may have put some drag on it, but it looked entirely unintentional.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Heh. Let’s just say that halftime show was not aimed at my generation. I’ve never been into rap and hip-hop.

Although I do have to say two positive things about it. One, I liked the stagecraft.  It broke away from the recent Super Bowl pattern of pyrotechnics and light show oneupmanship. And two, the choreography in the Lamar performance was incredible. Never seen moves like that before.


----------



## Herdfan

shadow puppet said:


> Can someone please explain why Higgins face mask grab of Ramsey was allowed and not penalized?




Karma.  The Ram's SB LIII appearance never should have happened.  A missed DPI call kept the Saints from winning the game and going to the SB.  This was that coming back around.


----------



## Herdfan

Yoused said:


> Every TD is reviewed by the replay dude.




The problem I have with that system is only actual TD's are reviewed.  Not plays that could have been TD's.  They need to fix that.

I do agree that after watching multiple replays is does seen incidental.


----------



## Eric

Yoused said:


> Every TD is reviewed by the replay dude. The problem is two-fold: if a guy on the field fails to throw a flag, there is no call to review: no one on the field saw it, and you cannot really make a call after the fact.
> 
> The other thing, when I look at the slo-mo, is that it does not really look like a face mask. It looks like incidental contact, and Higgins never really had a hold on the mask. His hand touched the mask for a brief fraction of a second, but the most telling thing is that his fingers never crossed into the bars. The grip surface of Higgins' glove may have put some drag on it, but it looked entirely unintentional.



That's one hell of an excuse lol. Anyone watching that play objectively clearly saw a face mask violation that was missed, he grabbed it and pulled his head around and they would've called it had they seen it.


----------



## shadow puppet

It did appear his head was being pulled around which is why I asked.  Thanks everyone for your feedback.


----------



## Alli

I know halftime was meant for people my kids’ age, but I really enjoyed it. Dre is one talented man! And the pipes on Mary J have not rusted at all over the years!


----------



## shadow puppet

Alli said:


> I know halftime was meant for people my kids’ age, but I really enjoyed it. Dre is one talented man! And the pipes on Mary J have not rusted at all over the years!



I enjoyed it too!  So many old farts seemed to get triggered.  I just enjoyed it for what it was & I took that to be one hell of a celebration.  The audience in the stands seemed to like it judging by their reaction at the end!


----------



## Huntn

shadow puppet said:


> I enjoyed it too!  So many old farts seemed to get triggered.  I just enjoyed it for what it was & I took that to be one hell of a celebration.  The audience in the stands seemed to like it judging by their reaction at the end!



This made me laugh, just after talking to my 93 year old Dad who was raging about the half time trash entertainment at the Super Bowl, _it’s another world they call that entertainment? _ Now I did not watch it, so I can’t judge or rage. 

Imo the only way to really enjoy football is to maybe have favorite teams but don’t be overly emotionally vested in them so you can enjoy a game for the good plays and teamwork.


----------



## shadow puppet

I'm not going to get dragged down by anyone who didn't like it.  To each their own.   

The set was pretty cool too.  I liked that it was different and they used pretty much every inch of it.


----------



## SuperMatt

We could get rid of replay completely and just let the chips fall where they may. Games would go faster, and sports writers would have more bad calls to write about!


----------



## Huntn

SuperMatt said:


> We could get rid of replay completely and just let the chips fall where they may. Games would go faster, and sports writers would have more bad calls to write about!



The coaches do have limited ability to question bad calls. I’m ok with that.


----------



## DT

Halftime show was __awesome__.  Game was solid, good/bad calls, it all worked out 

Our "game time" food was delicious


----------



## JayMysteri0

I believe a tweet I read earlier & this article kind of sum it up best with the half time show.

The tweet basically pointed out how the NFL after having The Who or the Stones play halftime realized they weren't appealing to the potential audience they wanted to attract & keep through out the presentation.  So the moves to ever diverse "younger" acts began, along with all the attention that it drew.



> The Dre and Snoop halftime show was yet another example of universal appeal coming in a not-so-universal package
> 
> 
> The halftime show at Super Bowl LVI certainly lived up to expectations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deadspin.com






> Hip-hop, unlike rock and roll, is still a relatively new genre of music. Dr. Dre and Snoop Dogg are pioneers of the art form, but Snoop is 50 and Dre turns 57 later this week. The people who were still young when NWA and The Eastsidaz scared the hell out of middle-aged Americans. Those kids are the middle-aged Americans now, and maybe their children, nieces, and nephews are just old enough to remember Dre in his heyday, but even if they’re not, they at least know he’s friends with Kendrick Lamar.
> 
> It’s the reason why this show was so highly anticipated. It was truly targeted for the average American. That’s why the energy level in SoFi Stadium was in the red for most of the performance. Most of us know the words to “Next Episode,” “California Love,” “In Da Club,” and “Lose Yourself.” So even if your purpose of flying to LAX was to watch the Bengals, or fighting L.A. traffic on a Sunday afternoon to see the Rams, it was a show that could grab you by the chest and shake you into at least a head nod.
> 
> It goes to show that sometimes universal appeal comes in a different-looking package, and makes a crowd of 70,000 feel like a club of diehards, even if it’s only for a few minutes.




The hardcore NFL fan is sticking it out, even if they do spend the halftime show bitching about the acts.  The fans that help the Super Bowl draw are the fans of the spectacle.  When your viewership has been diminishing, you do what you can to attract as much attention possible.

For me personally, I didn't care which team won.  I was looking forward to the commercials & halftime show though.

Also don't google Mike Pence & the Bengals, if you don't want political jokes.


----------



## shadow puppet

DT said:


> Our "game time" food was delicious



Game food is what it's all about. - well done!


----------



## Herdfan

shadow puppet said:


> I enjoyed it too!  So many old farts seemed to get triggered.  I just enjoyed it for what it was & I took that to be one hell of a celebration.  The audience in the stands seemed to like it judging by their reaction at the end!




Well, the half that could see it anyway.  LOL.


----------



## shadow puppet

Herdfan said:


> Well, the half that could see it anyway.  LOL.



You have a point.    
But with that huge, 4k? infinity screen, I'm sure they could see some of it.


----------



## Eric

BBQ Becky wasn't having it...


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/PoliticalHumor/comments/ssavax


----------



## Joe

It's always crazy to me how many people get upset over crazy stuff like black people performing at the Super Bowl. I was a 90s teenager so I loved it lol


----------



## DT




----------



## DT

We had a blast, were up singing, dancing, it's not like we didn't know every song


----------



## rdrr

I didn't know how bad the inflation was until I saw 50 cent.   Looks like he was a bout 5.50. 

And on another note...  With all the EV commercials, how long do you think it will be until Joe six-pack MAGA and FOX news get on the save our ICE soapbox?


----------



## Joe

rdrr said:


> I didn't know how bad the inflation was until I saw 50 cent.   Looks like he was a bout 5.50.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

These damn 50 year old kids and their half time shows.  If they don’t bring the Cab Calloway hologram next year I’m done.  That was a real performer.


----------



## SuperMatt

I didn’t like any of the music picked for the halftime show... but I almost never do, since I’m not a fan of most popular music. 

I think they chose artists that reflected Los Angeles in the 1990s. The Super Bowl generally picks more “established” (aka old) artists, so this fit with their past picks. No surprise there.

I don’t see a point to getting angry at the halftime show. Just because it wasn’t your taste in music? If you don’t like it, take a break during halftime and do the dishes like I did.


----------



## SuperMatt

rdrr said:


> I didn't know how bad the inflation was until I saw 50 cent.   Looks like he was a bout 5.50.
> 
> And on another note...  With all the EV commercials, how long do you think it will be until Joe six-pack MAGA and FOX news get on the save our ICE soapbox?



I noticed the Polestar commercial was selling them as the anti-Tesla. The Hyundai Ioniq just sold the car instead. I like Hyundai’s strategy better.

And WTF with the commercial of a QR code bouncing around the screen like a screen saver for 30 seconds? Just stupid. Like I’m gonna get out my phone and take a pic of the screen to find out what it is? Nope. I think somebody said it was a cryptocurrency ad. Sounds about right. They flushed a few million down the toilet, just like you will if you buy into the latest cryptocurrency. Now THAT is truth in advertising!


----------



## Huntn

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> These damn 50 year old kids and their half time shows.  If they don’t bring the Cab Calloway hologram next year I’m done.  That was a real performer.



Blues Brothers version 50 years later:


----------



## rdrr

SuperMatt said:


> I noticed the Polestar commercial was selling them as the anti-Tesla. The Hyundai Ioniq just sold the car instead. I like Hyundai’s strategy better.
> 
> And WTF with the commercial of a QR code bouncing around the screen like a screen saver for 30 seconds? Just stupid. Like I’m gonna get out my phone and take a pic of the screen to find out what it is? Nope. I think somebody said it was a cryptocurrency ad. Sounds about right. They flushed a few million down the toilet, just like you will if you buy into the latest cryptocurrency. Now THAT is truth in advertising!



From what I understood, it was an AD for Coinbase and the QR code gave you a link to it.   The AD apparently crashed the site.

Also I love the throwback GM EV commercial with Meadow Soprano driving to the spot she had so much trouble with in the last episode.


----------



## Huntn

SuperMatt said:


> I didn’t like any of the music picked for the halftime show... but I almost never do, since I’m not a fan of most popular music.
> 
> I think they chose artists that reflected Los Angeles in the 1990s. The Super Bowl generally picks more “established” (aka old) artists, so this fit with their past picks. No surprise there.
> 
> I don’t see a point to getting angry at the halftime show. Just because it wasn’t your taste in music? If you don’t like it, take a break during halftime and do the dishes like I did.



Yeah, my Dad put  it on mute. I missed the entire game so I can’t express an opinion.


----------



## DT

SuperMatt said:


> I don’t see a point to getting angry at the halftime show. Just because you have *no taste in music?*





Exactly ...


*snicker*


----------



## DT

rdrr said:


> Also I love the throwback GM EV commercial with Meadow Soprano driving to the spot she had so much trouble with in the last episode.




The music cue alone made us smile 

_Woke up this mornin'
Got yourself a gun
Your mama always said you'd be the chosen one
She said "you're one in a million, you got to burn to shine"
But you were born under a bad sign with a blue moon in your eyes_


----------



## Herdfan

SuperMatt said:


> I noticed the Polestar commercial was selling them as the anti-Tesla. The Hyundai Ioniq just sold the car instead. I like Hyundai’s strategy better.
> 
> And WTF with the commercial of a QR code bouncing around the screen like a screen saver for 30 seconds? Just stupid. Like I’m gonna get out my phone and take a pic of the screen to find out what it is? Nope. I think somebody said it was a cryptocurrency ad. Sounds about right. They flushed a few million down the toilet, just like you will if you buy into the latest cryptocurrency. Now THAT is truth in advertising!




You mean you didn't?  I had to and was disappointed.

Yeah, they blew a few million, but think how much they saved on producing the actual commercial. 

As for halftime shows, my two favorites have been Prince and The Who.  Funny story about the year The Who performed.  Was at a party and there were a bunch of teens there and one of them asked why this band was performing all the theme songs from CSI.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1493357817448828929/


----------



## Thomas Veil

Still got too much of a beat to it. They should have used “The Way We Were”.


----------



## Yoused

SuperMatt said:


> We could get rid of replay completely and just let the chips fall where they may. Games would go faster, and sports writers would have more bad calls to write about!



Officiating is like weather: they play in snow and heat and wind and fan noise and get through it. Zebra errors should just be another part of the game.


----------



## Herdfan

Yoused said:


> Zebra errors should just be another part of the game.




Agree.  And especially in baseball, particularly for Balls & Strikes.  Pitchers have tp learn individual umpire's zones adding a level of difficulty to it.  Separates great pitchers from good pitchers.  A standardized strike zone would eliminate that.


----------



## Huntn

Yoused said:


> Officiating is like weather: they play in snow and heat and wind and fan noise and get through it. Zebra errors should just be another part of the game.






Herdfan said:


> Agree.  And especially in baseball, particularly for Balls & Strikes.  Pitchers have tp learn individual umpire's zones adding a level of difficulty to it.  Separates great pitchers from good pitchers.  A standardized strike zone would eliminate that.



I’ll disagree. Errors can’t be totally overcome until we get a competent  AI system, but there is nothing worse than losing a game, especially a championship game based on a terrible call. You want the team who won, to win, don’t we?


----------



## Yoused

Huntn said:


> there is nothing worse than losing a game, especially a championship game based on a terrible call



Yeah, um, ask a Seahawk fan about how well SB XL turned out for them, even _with_ replay. Besides being, unattainable, perfection kinda sucks.


----------



## Huntn

Yoused said:


> Yeah, um, ask a Seahawk fan about how well SB XL turned out for them, even _with_ replay. Besides being, unattainable, perfection kinda sucks.



I‘ll agree to disagree, because in no way does perfection suck.  I’m not for supporting traditional refereeing when it is so flawed. We should strive for better. There are tons of examples where the camera illustrates bad calls. That is not something I’ll ever cherish, nor will  those on the bad end of a bad call.

If there is a way to mitigate bad calls, it should be utilized, because the team who won, should be recognized for it, if it is within our means.


----------



## Eric

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1493357817448828929/



Can't stop laughing at this, comedy gold!


----------



## Herdfan

Deion Sanders says he had two toes amputated
					

Deion Sanders revealed in an episode of his "Coach Prime" documentary series that he had two toes on his left foot amputated because of blood clots stemming from a previous surgery.




					www.espn.com
				




Didn't know he was going through this.  Still the greatest DB I ever watched play.  Hope he doesn't have any more complications.


----------



## JayMysteri0

When the season is over, the Brian Flores story maybe picking up

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1508558232859590658/


----------



## Alli

I just read that Malcolm Jenkins is retiring. I’m very sad.


----------



## gollum

Dwayne Haskins was killed ESPN  Too young to be taken from his friends and family


----------



## JayMysteri0

As I was saying about the Brian Flores story picking up...

It picked up Tom Brady's "retirement / un retirement" shenanigans along the way.



> A secret plan, a bombshell lawsuit, and a soccer match: Inside Tom Brady’s un-retirement - The Boston Globe
> 
> 
> If Brady had his way, he would have been running — and potentially quarterbacking — a Patriots division rival. Instead, a series of unforeseen events led him back to Tampa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bostonglobe.com


----------



## Herdfan

Very interesting.  Flores never should have been fired.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> As I was saying about the Brian Flores story picking up...
> 
> It picked up Tom Brady's "retirement / un retirement" shenanigans along the way.



Back-room dealings are the main way of doing business in the NFL, and those dealings somehow always seem to benefit the establishment of old white men.


----------



## gollum

Herdfan said:


> Very interesting.  Flores never should have been fired.



I think he mishandled Tua and given the news stories he was pushing heavily for Watson.  I believe that was the reason more than wins and losses.


----------

